# New Jersey Herf in March



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - any weekend in march
-Ursula 3/11-3/13 Available......
2. Erich 3/18 (friday) - 3/22 (tuesday)
3. Zach - 3/18 (friday)-3/20 Sunday
4. Ray (Rock31)- any weekend in march

After the success of the herf in Mass, we are putting together one occuring in New Jersey in March. While the 3rd weekend seems to be preferred, Ray, Jim and I will smoke with anyone coming down for the 2nd or 4th weekend.

You can see pictures and get an idea of what happened in Mass here. 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...2-hours-herfing-new-jersey-massachusetts.html

Our herf will revolve mainly around Jrs in Whippany, NJ with possible sidestops at a few local b&m shops depending on the number of people. Jrs will probably be on the only place where it can handle our numbers without requiring reservations.

Some requested other entertainment(shopping) for their significant others and 3 malls are listed below.

Short Hills -20 min drive from Jrs
A great mall to walk around in even if you don't anything.
The Mall at Short Hills: The Mall at Short Hills

Livingston Mall - 10 min drive from Jrs
More of the everyday stores
Livingston Mall® - Livingston, NJ 07039 | Simon Malls

Bridgewater Commons Mall - 35-40min from Jrs
A very nice mall as well
Bridgewater Commons - Upscale Shopping Mall in Bridgewater, New Jersey Featuring Top Dining and Entertainment

Hotel *Info*
There are many convenient places to stay for a few nights. You can either book your room separately or once we get a final confirmation of the total number of rooms needed, I can go to see if they have a group rate. To get an idea of the hotels available, simply go to expedia or hotels.com and put in whippany, nj with the proposed dates to see pricing.

If you're interested in herfing with us, kindly put your name on the list with your preferred weekend. Most likely the 3rd weekend will be the herfing event, but as stated before, a few of us don't mind smoking the weekend before or after with you.

Post questions and comments on this thread. Thanks Guys!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice job on the information brother! Gonna be a great time!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

NJ is a bit too far for me, you guys have fun and we want pictures!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> NJ is a bit too far for me, you guys have fun and we want pictures!


No problem you post whore! :drama:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> NJ is a bit too far for me, you guys have fun and we want pictures!


It Seems that way!!!!! stranger!!!! your a south jersey puffer now!!!!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

That Friday of the 18th will be a interesting herf day!! it is the day after St. Patrick's day!!!! and will be a serious hangover day!!!!!

1. Veeral - any weekend in march
-Ursula 3/11-3/13 Available......
2. Erich 3/18 (friday) - 3/22 (tuesday)
3. Zach - 3/18 (friday)-3/20 Sunday
4. Ray (Rock31)- any weekend in march
5. Jim (ptpablo)- whatever


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like at best, we would be able to leave St. Louis in the early afternoon on Friday. It is about a 16 hour drive, so we would arrive sometime early Saturday. A bit of sleep and then I'm good to go. Still don't know how long we're going to stay, but it will be until at least Monday.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds like fun! Either way it will be a good day or two


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

I am good for 3/18 Fri - 3/20 Sun


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - any weekend in march
-Ursula 3/11-3/13 Available......
2. Erich 3/19 (saturday) - 3/22 (tuesday) TENTATIVE
3. Zach - 3/18 (friday)-3/20 Sunday
4. Ray (Rock31)- any weekend in march
5. Jim (ptpablo)- whatever[/QUOTE]
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/18 -3/20

Thanks Roger for the update! Mass Guys, it would be great if you guys came down together! We need to find out what George is up to.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

bump. Dread and others who are interested, please put your name on the list.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I am going to have to pass on this one as much as I would like to go, I can barely sit in the car for the 45 minutes to an hour it takes me to get to work.

No way I would survive the ride down 95. :frown:


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Might be interested if late March. Question, you mention the malls for our "others" to occupy their time. My "other" doesnt drive. 
Will anyone be having their woman their and be going to a mall. They dont have to hang out together, as my wife is older(60) and I do understand the younger gals like to hang out with their own, but wondering if she could get a lift, and then maybe picked up at a designated time, when the other gals leave the mall..
I hope this does not confuse sorry, just trying to get some info. It does not have to be done, as I could drop the wife off myself, and pick her up 3 hours later also. 
It all depends on how I feel the day of the herf, as I am not always up to traveling, so its always a day to day thing with me, but hope to meet some of you fellows, especially if its in whippany jr. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Might be interested if late March. Question, you mention the malls for our "others" to occupy their time. My "other" doesnt drive.
> Will anyone be having their woman their and be going to a mall. They dont have to hang out together, as my wife is older(60) and I do understand the younger gals like to hang out with their own, but wondering if she could get a lift, and then maybe picked up at a designated time, when the other gals leave the mall..
> I hope this does not confuse sorry, just trying to get some info. It does not have to be done, as I could drop the wife off myself, and pick her up 3 hours later also.
> It all depends on how I feel the day of the herf, as I am not always up to traveling, so its always a day to day thing with me, but hope to meet some of you fellows, especially if its in whippany jr.
> ...


Jerry, we'll be more than accommodating for you and your wife.  If necessary, since I'm familiar with the area, I can provide the transportation. I really do look forward to meeting you Jerry, it would be simply great!

Edit: Also Jerry, there will be 3 days of herfing starting on friday to sunday. So hopefully one of those days will be good for you.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

And also Jerry, no way your wife would be left alone at the mall, older or not every single person I have met young/old has been wonderful and I would assume it carries over to our spouses/girlfriends. 

If you could make it Jerry don't worry about transportation at all, we will take care of everyone that makes the trip.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll probably come down whichever weekend most folks are going to be there.

I looks like I can avoid the GWB on this trip, so that makes my life A LOT easier


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

GregSS said:


> I'll probably come down whichever weekend most folks are going to be there.
> 
> I looks like I can avoid the GWB on this trip, so that makes my life A LOT easier


 Rotfl

The infamous GWB. I used to do all my shopping across the bridge , especially in Paramus, and the Garden State Mall. The price of petrol was cheap enough to make the Bridge basically free, and then the tax savings. 
But with what the Bridge has become, I hate going to New Jersey., Its bad enough getting out of the Bronx side to jersey, but coming back, and you see the sign that say, 117 minute delay to bridge, or 78 minutes, and no where to pull off, be it said, I always make sure I use the restroom at the Vince Lombardi service area, just in case. 
Everyone from here(my area) used to go to jersey, but that darn bridge has killed it. 
Just my rant on the g.w.b. I am not even going to go on about the cross Bronx expressway other wise known as the worlds largest parking lot, after the l.i.e. LOL
You locals know what I am speaking of.

Much regards Jerry
And thanks for the offers for Miss Kathleen. She doesn't act her age, and most of her colleagues think shes in her late 40,s and like her very much. My Miss Kathleen is very likable, unlike myself. LOL 
I think a lot of people are friendly to me, just to be friendly with her. 
If anyone wants a photo of us, who may be herfing, send me an email addy, and I will comply. I just cant post publicly as you understand.

Much regarads once again Jerry


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

ptpablo said:


> That Friday of the 18th will be a interesting herf day!! it is the day after St. Patrick's day!!!! and will be a serious hangover day!!!!!
> 
> 1. Veeral - any weekend in march
> -Ursula 3/11-3/13 Available......
> ...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - any weekend in march
2. Erich 3/19 (saturday) - 3/22 (tuesday) TENTATIVE
3. Zach - 3/18 (friday)-3/20 Sunday
4. Ray (Rock31)- any weekend in march
5. Jim (ptpablo)- whatever[/QUOTE]
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/18 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - Friday or weekend would be best.

Right now, it looks like the weekend of 3/18 is going to be the primary weekend for herfing.

Thanks Roger for the update! Mass Guys, it would be great if you guys came down together! We need to find out what George is up to.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Just found the thread. Not sure which weekend is going to work for me. The weekend with the 13th is my 60th birthday, also my daughter's birthday, and the family is probably planning something to mark the "great occasion." (Actually the 60th isn't bothering me at all, unlike the 50th, which was miserable!) 
I'll keep you posted over the next few days, once I find out what is going on.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

George most are coming the 18th I believe.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm starting to look into the train schedules. Where is the station I should be headed to?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I'm starting to look into the train schedules. Where is the station I should be headed to?


Newark Penn Station - NorthEast Corridor line

But, you may have a few coming down which would make carpooling a good idea.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Rotfl
> 
> The infamous GWB. I used to do all my shopping across the bridge , especially in Paramus, and the Garden State Mall. The price of petrol was cheap enough to make the Bridge basically free, and then the tax savings.
> But with what the Bridge has become, I hate going to New Jersey., Its bad enough getting out of the Bronx side to jersey, but coming back, and you see the sign that say, 117 minute delay to bridge, or 78 minutes, and no where to pull off, be it said, I always make sure I use the restroom at the Vince Lombardi service area, just in case.
> ...


I swear that bridge has cut years off my life. My finacee and I had to live apart for the first half of the year. I was here in CT and she was in VA. We frequented the NJTP and GWB during that time. I have no issues with sitting in rush hour traffic. Its expected. Sitting in 3 hour delay, bumper to bumper traffic on a Sunday evening, however, is absolutely enraging. Fun times

I'll put 3/18 on the calendar. That's the only thing down for that date so far.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22 TENTATIVE
3. Zach - 3/18-3/20 
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/18 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18-3/20 one of the days
8. Alex (GregSS) - 3/18 (FRIDAY)
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/18-3/20 Tentative?
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day

Right now, it looks like the weekend of 3/18 is going to be the primary weekend for herfing. 

In a week or two, let me know how you want to handle the hotel rooms, I can try to get a group rate on multiple rooms if necessary once we finalize numbers.

3/18-3/20 = Friday afternoon to Sunday afternoon or later.

Mass Guys, it would be great if you guys came down together! We need to find out what George is up to.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

(Taunt) if you guys need some pointers on organizing a HERF, P.M. any one of the "Garage Days" group. LOL


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> (Taunt) if you guys need some pointers on organizing a HERF, P.M. any one of the "Garage Days" group. LOL


:caked: John, play nice


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL! You do know this is JERSEY, right? And us Eagles fans (wait, John's a northerner, nevermind...)... Us Southern boys... Damnit, John's from Lambertville...

...
...
Us REAL herfers... wait, I've seen what you smoke, V...






WE WIN AT HERFING! HA! TOP THAT!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL! Isaac, how about you and a bunch of the south jersey brothers come up and herf with us! JRs definitely has the space! What do you say! No need to have a civil war over boundaries....:lol:



eyesack said:


> LOL! You do know this is JERSEY, right? And us Eagles fans (wait, John's a northerner, nevermind...)... Us Southern boys... Damnit, John's from Lambertville...
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Pshhh there wouldn't be anything "civil" about that! I would, I might be busy with school though. Not sure about the other guys.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

i have a truck with extra cab i have no problem driving little tight in back but would do the job.:rockon:


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm in for Saturday (19th) not Friday. I'm looking forward to it


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Starting to look like it will be Saturday and Sunday for me. (19th and 20th).


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22 TENTATIVE
3. Zach - 3/18-3/20 
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/18 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18-3/20 one of the days
8. Alex (GregSS) - 3/19 
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/18-3/20 Tentative?
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20

Right now, it looks like the weekend of 3/18 is going to be the primary weekend for herfing. 

In a week or two, let me know how you want to handle the hotel rooms, I can try to get a group rate on multiple rooms if necessary once we finalize numbers.

Boston Rog has a truck with a cab for Mass and Rhode Island guys for carpooling if desired.

3/18-3/20 = Friday afternoon to Sunday afternoon or later.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

If you guys'll have us I'm sure we can put together a contigency from the Garage. JR's is a good place to HERF. The restaurant (The Monticristo Room) is very casual and everything on the menu is $9.99. PLus the Humidor is HUGE.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Brian, to reiterate for those not following your very cool Garage herf thread(i'll come down with ray one of these times  ) we would love to have you guys come up and herf at Jrs. Since we may have as many as 20 people show up, just give me the heads up on what day and perhaps I can reserve the side room for us. 

This could be a very awesome time for everybody!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Sounds like an AWESOME time Veeral. Depending on the weekend I will make an attempt to get up there. Once you get a DEF weekend set in stone I will RSVP. Thanks Veeral for putting this together!!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22 TENTATIVE
3. Zach - 3/18-3/20 
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/18 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18-3/20 one of the days
8. Alex (GregSS) - 3/19 
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/18-3/20 Tentative?
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20

Right now, it looks like the weekend of 3/18 is going to be the primary weekend for herfing.

In a week or two, let me know how you want to handle the hotel rooms, I can try to get a group rate on multiple rooms if necessary once we finalize numbers.

Boston Rog has a truck with a cab for Mass and Rhode Island guys for carpooling if desired.

3/18-3/20 = Friday afternoon to Sunday afternoon or later.



AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Sounds like an AWESOME time Veeral. Depending on the weekend I will make an attempt to get up there. Once you get a DEF weekend set in stone I will RSVP. Thanks Veeral for putting this together!!!!


I can say with 100% certainty that it will be the weekend of 3/18-3/20. We will be herfing all three days. Just add your names to the list above and the date or dates next to your name.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn It....and on that same weekend I had a central Jersey Herf planned and have booked a half dozen hot Russian strippers. Guess I'll have to postpone my event? :biggrin1: :biggrin1: :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Damn It....and on that same weekend I had a central Jersey Herf planned and have booked a half dozen hot Russian strippers. Guess I'll have to postpone my event? :biggrin1: :biggrin1: :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


:beerchug: It would be very cool if you could come as well Steve  You can bring your "friends".:biggrin1:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

I could make room in my TRUCK for the Russions lol.:usa:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow bostonrog just PM'd me and said my seat was taken for some Russians?????


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Well i will need a wingman lol


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Damm the weekend of the 18th-20th wont work for me. I hate to miss the Russians but I gotta pass!!!! Have fun brothers!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well then bring your ass up here another week!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I'm down for this. Friday evening, or Saturday any time.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22 
3. Zach - 3/18-3/20 
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/18 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18-3/20 one of the days
8. Alex (GregSS) - 3/19 
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/18-3/20 
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.

Right now, it looks like the weekend of 3/18 is going to be the primary weekend for herfing. 

In a week or two, let me know how you want to handle the hotel rooms, I can try to get a group rate on multiple rooms if necessary once we finalize numbers.

Boston Rog has a truck with a cab for Mass and Rhode Island guys for carpooling if desired.

3/18-3/20 = Friday afternoon to Sunday afternoon or later.

I can say with 100% certainty that it will be the weekend of 3/18-3/20. We will be herfing all three days. Just add your names to the list above and the date or dates next to your name.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Can I come? JR Behikes are on me!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

bump for list update.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Damm the weekend of the 18th-20th wont work for me. I hate to miss the Russians but I gotta pass!!!! Have fun brothers!!!!!!


Yeah that is really hard for me as well the summer is much easier. I won't say no just yet but can't say yes either. Its hard for me to plan sometime right now moving in to many different directions. I probably wouldn't know for sure till the end of February beginning of March.:cowboyic9:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tony if you can't come this time, you owe us a rain date in the summer!

Nate and Jack I believe can be added to Saturday as well!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Tony if you can't come this time, you owe us a rain date in the summer!
> 
> Nate and Jack I believe can be added to Saturday as well!


No Doubt The Summer is for sure!


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I might be interested in coming out on saturday to hang with you guys.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm out. In-laws are gonna be in town that weekend


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

CopGTP said:


> I might be interested in coming out on saturday to hang with you guys.


I put you on the list. We'll get a final confirmation about a week before the date.



GregSS said:


> I'm out. In-laws are gonna be in town that weekend


Maybe next time Alex!

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22 
3. Zach - 3/18-3/20 
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/18 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18-3/20 one of the days
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19 
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/18-3/20 
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.

Right now, it looks like the weekend of 3/18 is going to be the primary weekend for herfing.

In a week or two, let me know how you want to handle the hotel rooms, I can try to get a group rate on multiple rooms if necessary once we finalize numbers.

Boston Rog has a truck with a cab for Mass and Rhode Island guys for carpooling if desired.

3/18-3/20 = Friday afternoon to Sunday afternoon or later.

I can say with 100% certainty that it will be the weekend of 3/18-3/20. We will be herfing all three days. Just add your names to the list above and the date or dates next to your name.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Can add Nate as a definite for Saturday.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No Doubt The Summer is for sure!


we can do a Bloomfield summer herf at my house!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds like a plan Jim


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea, I have off on saturday, most of the time! LOL, I won't be able to make a final confirmation until about a week before anyways so that sounds good!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, I am interested, but being a "newborn puffer fish" what do we do besides the obvious act of burning some fine tobacco leaves? To you seasoned bloggers that might sound strage, but in the past the only social events I've smoked with more than one person are:

poker nights
bowling
Bachelor Parties
Picnics

Will there be strippers? If our group is large enough, does JR's make it a Puff.com exclusive? Really, I've led a very sheltered herfin' life so far, so I'm uninitiated.

I'm fairly close by so I'm sure I will stop in, but not sure I could contribute much because I've become somewhat agoraphobic in the last decade. So much so that I feel the compulsive need to DJ at even casual family events so as to get that "buffer" between myself and the mingling.

Hey, maybe I could DJ? I'd do it for free. Hmm, after reading that post, does anyone even want me there?:twitch:

Oh, and what does "bump" the list mean?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

dav0 said:


> OK, I am interested, but being a "newborn puffer fish" what do we do besides the obvious act of burning some fine tobacco leaves? To you seasoned bloggers that might sound strage, but in the past the only social events I've smoked with more than one person are:
> 
> poker nights
> bowling
> ...


Hi Dave. You're more than welcome to join us. There won't be any need for a dj though they may have some casual music on saturday night. No strippers and no poker, just a bunch of us puff members having the opportunity to meet one another and smoke some very fine cigars and enjoy some good food.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Hi Dave. You're more than welcome to join us. There won't be any need for a dj though they may have some casual music on saturday night. No strippers and no poker, just a bunch of us puff members having the opportunity to meet one another and smoke some very fine cigars and enjoy some good food.


Cool, um, bump the list for me would'ya?:mrgreen:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> 1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
> 2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22
> 3. Zach - 3/18-3/20
> 4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
> ...


Did I bump it correctly?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Dave you should definately come by. I too am very quiet and reserved. Ok well maybe not, but I am sure you will fit right in! The only requirement is to be a cigar smoker. Even that is not true! lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22 
3. Zach - 3/18-3/20 
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/18 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18-3/20 one of the days
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19 
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/18-3/20 
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.
13. Nate
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19

Right now, it looks like the weekend of 3/18 is going to be the primary weekend for herfing. 

In a week or two, let me know how you want to handle the hotel rooms, I can try to get a group rate on multiple rooms if necessary once we finalize numbers.

Boston Rog has a truck with a cab for Mass and Rhode Island guys for carpooling if desired.

3/18-3/20 = Friday afternoon to Sunday afternoon or later.

I can say with 100% certainty that it will be the weekend of 3/18-3/20. We will be herfing all three days. Just add your names to the list above and the date or dates next to your name.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> 1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
> 2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22
> 3. Zach - 3/18-3/20
> 4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
> ...


Thank you sir!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dave I will be stripping at JR on Saturday night so no worries I will be all the entertainment you need buddy!

Just after 7:00PM please refer to me as White Chocolate.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Instead of white chocolate can I call you Hershey Squirt? oke:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Dave I will be stripping at JR on Saturday night so no worries I will be all the entertainment you need buddy!
> 
> Just after 7:00PM please refer to me as White Chocolate.


LoL - is that my "nube" initiation cause maybe I wanna retract my registration!

No, really, when we're herfin' ask me about "strippers", got a story or two fer' ya'! :wink:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm bumping this again just so I can pretend I didn't see what Ray wrote. :mrgreen:

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22 
3. Zach - 3/18-3/20 
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/18 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18-3/20 one of the days
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19 
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/18-3/20 
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.
13. Nate
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19

Right now, it looks like the weekend of 3/18 is going to be the primary weekend for herfing. 

In a week or two, let me know how you want to handle the hotel rooms, I can try to get a group rate on multiple rooms if necessary once we finalize numbers.

Boston Rog has a truck with a cab for Mass and Rhode Island guys for carpooling if desired.

3/18-3/20 = Friday afternoon to Sunday afternoon or later.

I can say with 100% certainty that it will be the weekend of 3/18-3/20. We will be herfing all three days. Just add your names to the list above and the date or dates next to your name.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*31 day countdown bump!!!!!*


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> *31 day countdown bump!!!!!*


OK, this may sound stupid, but isn't that what being a nube is all about?:noidea:

Not being a drinker for the past 20 years (boring medical stuff, I'll let you know at the herf if you really wanna know) I don't do the whole Wine & Cheese, or Scotch & Chocolate type things, but:

Is there a dress code? I mean, I promise not to show up in a wife-beater and speedo (now that's as extreme as I'm willing to joke about), but attire that I would wear to, say one of the chain restaraunts (Think Olive Garden/Houlihan's) is OK?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dave, show up in normal clothes.  Casual clothes is fine. It's not a fancy place but a great hang out for everyone.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't wait for this Herf! I have spoken to Roger and will be driving up with him. There are 2 more seats I believe, 1 will be taken by Chris I believe!

_*Its on like Donkey Kong!!!*_


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I can't wait for this Herf! I have spoken to Roger and will be driving up with him. There are 2 more seats I believe, 1 will be taken by Chris I believe!
> 
> _*Its on like Donkey Kong!!!*_


Zach, we need to find out what George is doing as well. How many nights are you guys staying? Do you need me to get your rooms booked?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!

This is going to be fun and scary at the same time


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Zach, we need to find out what George is doing as well. How many nights are you guys staying? Do you need me to get your rooms booked?


Nah they can sleep in my garage!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Zach, we need to find out what George is doing as well. How many nights are you guys staying? Do you need me to get your rooms booked?


You didn't offer to book my room? And I'm coming from a lot farther!!
:spank::boink::caked::lol::lol::lol::wink:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> You didn't offer to book my room? And I'm coming from a lot farther!!
> :spank::boink::caked::lol::lol::lol::wink:


LOL. I know you're coming and how long you're staying but it's these massholes and rhody kid that are non chalant about things.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> LOL. I know you're coming and how long you're staying but it's these massholes and rhody kid that are non chalant about things.


This is true! haha, I need to talk to roger and figure out if we are going to leave early saturday morning or friday night. I will work it out. Also def gonna stay sat night to herf it up sunday as well!

PM sent about reservations.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I can't wait for this Herf! I have spoken to Roger and will be driving up with him. There are 2 more seats I believe, 1 will be taken by Chris I believe!
> 
> _*Its on like Donkey Kong!!!*_


Zach, dont know what directions Veeral gave ya but i would drive down instead of up :tongue: :tongue1: :tongue1:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Zach, dont know what directions Veeral gave ya but i would drive down instead of up :tongue: :tongue1: :tongue1:


LOL. Jim, I saw that as well, but decided to give the Boston Red Sox fan a pass. It's obvious they don't think too straight up there....:rant:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Actually I typed down but a moderator must have been mesing with me.
So go screw yourselves! :rant:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Always full of excuses those Boston people!!! some things will never change!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

:fencing:ound::heh:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22 
3. Zach - 3/19 
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18-3/20 one of the days
8. Alex (GregSS) - 3/19 
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19 
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.
13. Dave (dav0) 3/19 PM

Updated for Zach, Roger and Chris. These are definate! We will head _*up*_ early on Saturday and stay Saturday night. Leaving for Mass on Sunday morning. So we can stay late on Saturday night!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zach, are you guys planning to smoke Sunday? Or are you just heading home in the morning?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Zach, are you guys planning to smoke Sunday? Or are you just heading home in the morning?


Probably not on Sunday. Its the St. Paddy's day parade that day. Us Irish need to celebrate. We will just have smoke ourselves batty on Saturday. How late are we herfing on Sat?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22 
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20 
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18-3/20 one of the days
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19 
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20 
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.
13. Nate
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19


Final scheduling set in stone!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

So Roger,Zack,and Chris just booked there Hotel we have the Pimp Suite At Hyatt Summerfield Suites .:hurt:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> So Roger,Zack,and Chris just booked there Hotel we have the Pimp Suite At Hyatt Summerfield Suites .:hurt:


Pimping aint easy, but Roger makes it seem that way. :tease:I hope Jersey is ready for the Mass and Rhody pimps to stroll through!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

O jeez, are you sure you want to stay at the Hyatt?

By the way I need your room # when you get it, I have a surprise for yup at 2am.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

In that case I will lock myself in the bathroom! :fish:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Always full of excuses those Boston people!!! some things will never change!


:lolat::lolat::lolat::lolat::lolat:
All joking aside i wish i could make it there are so many of you that are going that i would like to meet in person.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Zfog said:


> In that case I will lock myself in the bathroom! :fish:


No hiding! :rain:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Hopefully at the next herf down there we can make it happen! How about this Tony on one of the days I will only smoke Cubans!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Hopefully at the next herf down there we can make it happen! How about this Tony on one of the days I will only smoke Cubans!


Thank you Zach now i feel honored!
If you guys do one in the summer as Ray and Veeral have promised the Cubans are on me!:cowboyic9:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ray, jim and I meet on a weekly basis so I'm sure we can work something Out!
:nod:


TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thank you Zach now i feel honored!
> If you guys do one in the summer as Ray and Veeral have promised the Cubans are on me!:cowboyic9:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Tony, i will clear my schedule for you anytime this summer!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am out for March.

I will catch up with you fellas next time around.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Cant wait for this Hurf, dont know what i want to bring to smoke so far i know i am taking.
Liga Privada #9
Liga Privada T-52
San Cristobal
la Aroma De Cuba
Don Pepin Cuban Classic
Don Pepin Garcia Blue
Might try to pick up 2 Opus to big ball with Baptista lol.:ranger:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I am out for March.
> 
> I will catch up with you fellas next time around.


See ya! :lol::lol:



Boston Rog said:


> Cant wait for this Hurf, dont know what i want to bring to smoke so far i know i am taking.
> Liga Privada #9
> Liga Privada T-52
> San Cristobal
> ...


Who's baptista?:ranger:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> See ya! :lol::lol:
> 
> Who's baptista?:ranger:


I think he's a wrestler.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol sorry spelled your name wrong


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Opus A only Rog!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Now I know why you guys brought so many cigars last time. I am gonna bring way too many! lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Now I know why you guys brought so many cigars last time. I am gonna bring way too many! lol


Zach, it really is hard to narrow down what you want to smoke, especially for 2 full days!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Zfog said:


> \ :tease:I hope Jersey is ready for the Mass and Rhody pimps to stroll through!


 Sigh... posers! LOL Ha ha ha.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Sigh... posers! LOL Ha ha ha.


Big talk from a local yokel!!! :boink:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Zach, are you guys leaving sat am ?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Zfog said:


> Big talk from a local yokel!!! :boink:


If I wasnt busy getting my pickup truck washed that day I would stop by...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Zach, are you guys leaving sat am ?


Yes we are leaving around 7 AM to arrive at a good time.... are you thinking about going?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Zach, are you guys leaving sat am ?


Yes we are. Early from what I am told.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, gonna talk to the wife about it tonight when she gets home. few questions, sorry. How long of a ride? If i can make it, is there some floor space in the room you guys already got ? What time are you leaving on sunday? Thanks guys.


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Apologies if I'm asking the obvious but is this a moving herf, meaning you start in NJ and drive up to MA ? Or are you starting and finishing in NJ ? If latter, where is the main spot ?

If you guys are sticking around in NJ, I will join for sure. I'm only 20min away from JR. Photographing such herf will be an excellent addition to my new blog project --> http://cigarphoto.net

Let me know


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

We are herfing only in North Jersey. Location JRs Whippany for all 3 days.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18-3/20 one of the days
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.
13. Nate
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 12-10pm (we have a private room reservation from 7 pm onwards, so please stay late if possible)
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
They provide food, beer and cigars (you can bring your own as well no charge)

We will finalize actual numbers for each day about a week before the herf.

We have people coming from multiple states, if you need a ride just post and perhaps someone can help you.(MA, CT, PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Added my interest as BOTL #15. Looking forward to meeting you all. Camera / batteries will be charged, so don't forget to puff a lot 



Batista30 said:


> 1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
> 2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22
> 3. Zach - 3/19-3/20
> 4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
> ...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Yes, gonna talk to the wife about it tonight when she gets home. few questions, sorry. How long of a ride? If i can make it, is there some floor space in the room you guys already got ? What time are you leaving on sunday? Thanks guys.


1. about a 4 hour drive
2. yes there would be floor space at the least
3. not sure exactly when we are leaving on Sunday, but early enough so we can go home in time for beddy time!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I really need to take another trip out to Jersey one of these days. Does anyone ever come into NYC?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will come visit NYC! Only a short ferry ride away for me.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> I really need to take another trip out to Jersey one of these days. Does anyone ever come into NYC?


No. But would we to meet up a loony botl? Of course.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am down for a NYC Herf/Mini Herf, weekends only for me though if its in NYC.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Rock31 said:


> I am down for a NYC Herf/Mini Herf, weekends only for me though if its in NYC.


Sorry for the slight off-topic/thread-jack, but...
Same for me. If you ever find yourself in the city, let me know.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Batista30 said:


> No. But would we to meet up a loony botl? Of course.


I promise to the leave the kitchen knives at home.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> I promise to the leave the kitchen knives at home *and let you guys raid my humidor*


Very nice of you Bruno!

But seriously we will plan something and come out there for a smoke or seven.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Rock31 said:


> Very nice of you Bruno!
> 
> But seriously we will plan something and come out there for a smoke or seven.


Joke's on you. I don't have a humidor. :lol: I _could_ grant access to the coolers, though.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Looks like I will be heading down there early Saturday morning. Need some direction for a room for Sat nite. Will be staying till Sunday afternoon. 
Did I read something earlier about Russian stippers?? :scared::scared:

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Looks like I will be heading down there early Saturday morning. Need some direction for a room for Sat nite. Will be staying till Sunday afternoon.
> Did I read something earlier about Russian stippers?? :scared::scared:
> 
> Looking forward to this one!


If you want you can ride down with us. You can fit in the room as well.
Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

George! Glad to have you confirmed as a yes, this keeps getting better and better!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Another Masshole will be making the Journey !!!!!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This is looking good.
Ray I abhor your avatar!
Keith good stuff, do you need a ride?
George we will se you there brother.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Ray I abhor your avatar!


Yeah...this should be a Bieber-free zone. 
C'mon Ray, get ridda that thing!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> This is looking good.
> Ray I abhor your avatar!
> Keith good stuff, do you need a ride?
> George we will se you there brother.


Guys - I've seen a lot of avatar bashing here since yesterday, and it's not cool. Leave Ray & his avatar alone.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, but if you are going to "avatar" an artist or band, they should at least be GOOD!



Max_Power said:


> Guys - I've seen a lot of avatar bashing here since yesterday, and it's not cool. Leave Ray & his avatar alone.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Chris, I appreciate that.

I will bieberfy you all next month!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Thanks Chris, I appreciate that.
> 
> I will bieberfy you all next month!


Ray, I fully support you and will defend you here....

But please don't get your Bieber on my Ke$ha.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18-3/20 one of the days
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.
13. Nate
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19
15. Keith (blackandgold) 3/19-3/20

blue = Rhode Island and Mass
Green = New York
black = NJ

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 12-10pm (we have a private room reservation from 7 pm onwards, so please stay late if possible)
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
They provide food, beer and cigars 
- food and beer/drinks must be purchased from them
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

We will finalize actual numbers for each day about a week before the herf.

We have people coming from multiple states, if you need a ride just post and perhaps someone can help you.(MA, CT, PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

FYI only cigars ate bring your own! Food and drinks must be purchased from them 

They do have a pretty decent wine bottle selection at the wine shop....anywhere from $5 to $100+.....I believe cork fee is $5.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Can I be a tentative lister? The weather's warming up so I'll be getting my bike ready, but my schedule is always tight and occasionally unpredictable. If all goes well, I can come down Saturday night (class until 4), and Sunday.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> Can I be a tentative lister? The weather's warming up so I'll be getting my bike ready, but my schedule is always tight and occasionally unpredictable. If all goes well, I can come down Saturday night (class until 4), and Sunday.


It would be great to have you Bruno!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> 1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
> 2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22
> 3. Zach - 3/19-3/20
> 4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
> ...


You know guys all of a sudden this has become possible for me. I mean i would if its okay would like to be a tentative listing for the 3 days!. Worse case scenario i could definitely meet up with you at J.R. I have family in Bloomfield and my father and baby sister are buried in Linden. Besides there are so many of you i really want to meet.:help:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18-3/20 one of the days
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.
13. Nate
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19
15. Keith (blackandgold) 3/19-3/20
16. Bruno (sirxlaughs) 3/18-3/20 tentative
17. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3/18-3/20 tentative

blue = Rhode Island and Mass
Green = New York
black = NJ

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm (we have a private room reservation from 7 pm onwards, so please stay late if possible)
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
They provide food, beer and cigars 
- food and beer/drinks must be purchased from them
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

We will finalize actual numbers for each day about a week before the herf.

We have people coming from multiple states, if you need a ride just post and perhaps someone can help you.(MA, CT, PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Veeral i am going to bring you something special!
Both for the gracious invite and because i missed your Birthday!!!!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, now that I know I'll have my car back the week prior. I'd love to be added to the tentative list for Sat/Sun. I'll confirm this week. 

What's the word on local and reasonable rooms for Sat night? 

:wave:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> Ok, now that I know I'll have my car back the week prior. I'd love to be added to the tentative list for Sat/Sun. I'll confirm this week.
> 
> What's the word on local and reasonable rooms for Sat night?
> 
> :wave:


It would awesome if you could come Jason! There are a ton of hotels/motels within 1-4 miles of JRs. Check out expedia/hotels/orbitz, etc for hotels nearby whippany, nj for pricing ($65+) See if someone on the list will split a room with you, easy way to save some dough.

Edit: I just checked hotels.com for our dates: Hyatt Summerfield Suites (whippany/parsippany) starting $59 bucks.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Ok, I just googled JR in Whippany, mapquest sez 175 miles, 3.5 hours. I will be leaving Springfield, MA at 7 am on Saturday morning. That will give me 4 hours to make it there. Depending on traffic, I'll even have time for a little brekky. 
If anyone between Springfield and Whippany needs a ride, let me know. I will be driving a Sebring convertible, so the back seat is a little iffy. But there is room, and smoking will be encouraged on the way down! 

If anyone needs a ride, PM me. 

Also...last weekend, I picked up a cigar store indian, been looking at them for quite awhile, and spotted one in Kennebunkport ME and grabbed it. It's about 30" high and is actually pretty cool. Thinking of bringing him with me. But first, he needs a name. Any suggestions?????

No Bieber-isms, please.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cheap Ash George!

That needs to be his name!

@ Tony it would be great to have you, if not we will make a rain date.

@ Bruno...would be great to meet you again since we all know who you are now 

@ Jason - FANTASTIC! Now the earthquake can rock JR.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Cheap Ash George!
> 
> That needs to be his name!
> 
> ...


What's with that Justin Beeber avatar lol!
My teenage daughter has that in her room!
You know it Rock Man i will see ya there!
Good excuse to see some family in Bloomfield!
Visit my father and baby sister!
Also meet the Rock in person!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Cheap Ash George!
> 
> That needs to be his name!


That would be _CHIEF_ cheap ash George!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chief Cheap Ash!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Chief Cheap Ash!


Hmmm....

We may havum winner already!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Zach, if there is room, yes ! Will chip in any gas money thats needed. sending you a pm .


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Veeral,
You can add me to the list as well. 

Jay (jerseyjay) 3/18 and/or 3/19 ... (from North Jersey)


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18-3/20 one of the days
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.
13. Nate
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19
15. Keith (blackandgold) 3/19-3/20
16. Bruno (sirxlaughs) 3/18-3/20 tentative
17. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3/18-3/20 tentative
18. Jay (JerseyJay) 3/18-3/19 tentative

blue = Rhode Island and Mass
Green = New York
black = NJ
magenta = missouri....  

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm (we have a private room reservation from 7 pm onwards, so please stay late if possible)
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
They provide food, beer and cigars 
- food and beer/drinks must be purchased from them
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

We will finalize actual numbers for each day about a week before the herf.

We have people coming from multiple states, if you need a ride just post and perhaps someone can help you.(MA, CT, PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is nuts!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Veeral,
Please mark me for definate on 3/20 and tentative for 3/19. Will definately be there Sunday, and will try to make Satureday also.
Dav0


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is gonna be Amazing !!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I will also try and spell Saturday better in the future.:embarassed:



dav0 said:


> Veeral,
> Please mark me for definate on 3/20 and tentative for 3/19. Will definately be there Sunday, and will try to make Satureday also.
> Dav0


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

you mean that Satureday isn't a word. Damn!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Um, right there with definate & definately, jeez, and this was before I herfed the Liga Privada on an empty stomach!:frusty:



Zfog said:


> you mean that Satureday isn't a word. Damn!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am looking forward to this weekend! Going to be one for the record books!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will be collecting the Ron Mexico entry fee, no problem Veeral.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I will be collecting the Ron Mexico entry fee, no problem Veeral.


Do we give the Ron Mexico's to you or Veeral, I have some blooming with Plume....or mold. My vendor assures me its Plume. ound:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will be collecting them for Veeral...all entries must be under $1


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I will be collecting them for Veeral...all entries must be under $1


Are you insinuating that I over paid for my $15 a stick RM's?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> we can do a Bloomfield summer herf at my house!!!!


How did i miss this very generous!
Your on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jim we will certainly be there bro.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be there too Jim.

FYI, got confirmation that I will have availability on that Saturday (the 19th) and I might possibly be able to do an hour or two on Friday. Look forward to it guys.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18 tentative 3/19 definite
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.
13. Nate
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19 tentative -3/20 definite
15. Keith (blackandgold) 3/19-3/20
16. Bruno (sirxlaughs) 3/18-3/20 tentative
17. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3/18-3/20 tentative
18. Jay (JerseyJay) 3/18-3/19 tentative

blue = Rhode Island and Mass
Green = New York
black = NJ
magenta = missouri....  

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm 
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
They provide food, beer and cigars 
- food and beer/drinks must be purchased from them
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

We will finalize actual numbers for each day about a week before the herf.

We have people coming from multiple states, if you need a ride just post and perhaps someone can help you.(MA, CT, PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Ray, I fully support you and will defend you here....
> 
> But please don't get your Bieber on my Ke$ha.


 YouTube - Justin Bieber is a Gay Baby]YouTube - Justin Bieber is a Gay Baby:ban:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Roger is officially Banned from NJ, don't ever hate on the Bieb!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

We're rocking Bieber all the way from Mass !!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Good to hear Keith! That is what I like to hear.

Zach has some of his underground stuff.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Roger is officially Banned from NJ, don't ever hate on the Bieb!


Yo Bro what's up with those avatars we gotta talk!
:madgrin:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It's Bieber week 

They will be gone Friday my brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> It's Bieber week
> 
> They will be gone Friday my brother!


Just breaking your balls bro!
I know my teenage daughter has been driving me nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmmm, let's see, he's in concert in the UK on Friday, and, no, really, TODAY is his 17th birthday!

Is Justin Bieber Ray's illegitimate love child?!



Rock31 said:


> It's Bieber week
> 
> They will be gone Friday my brother!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Bieber will be gone and Lady Gaga will be in.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> We're rocking Bieber all the way from Mass !!


Fuc k no! lol



Rock31 said:


> Good to hear Keith! That is what I like to hear.
> 
> Zach has some of his underground stuff.


Who told you?
There is just something about the bieb that I hate with a passion!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Fuc k no! lol
> 
> Who told you?
> There is just something about the bieb that I hate with a passion!


I do not have radio in my truck so we will have to sing all the way up.:dude:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> I do not have radio in my truck so we will have to sing all the way up.:dude:


For your sake that will not work. Is this gonna be Flinstones style?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes your ass is running all the way here ahahahahahaha!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Zfog said:


> For your sake that will not work. Is this gonna be Flinstones style?


Dude:dude: i was lead singer in a band.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> Dude:dude: i was lead singer in a band.


Ray is a Bieber groupy so he may "help you out"! :whoo::moony::scared:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

This is how i imagine it will be like.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

lol


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> This is how i imagine it will be like.


Nah...with this crew...it's beyond anybody's imagination!
It's kinda like when your mother in law is visiting...you know it's gonna get ugly! :scared:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Everytime I step away from the computer, this thread goes awry


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Everytime I step away from the computer, this thread goes awry


It's all Rogers fault.....or was it Ray? I know it was keith!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> It's all Rogers fault.....or was it Ray? I know it was keith!


It was that Bieber kid's fault!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> It was that Bieber kid's fault!!


Now _I remember_ it was Georges fault!arty:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder if they make Bieber shirts in XXL!?!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I wonder if they make Bieber shirts in XXL!?!


Ray we weren't going to tell you but this herf is really a Bieber intervention. We are here for you brother!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> I wonder if they make Bieber shirts in XXL!?!


My daughters comforter is a Beiber XXL shirt. Ill let you borrow it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm going to try and get an I <3 Bieber shirt for the herf!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> I'm going to try and get an I <3 Bieber shirt for the herf!


You need help Ray:

Graffiti Justin - Justin Bieber Sheer Women's T-shirt - MyTeeSpot - Your T-shirt Store


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

scottw said:


> You need help Ray:
> 
> Graffiti Justin - Justin Bieber Sheer _*Women's*_ T-shirt - MyTeeSpot - Your T-shirt Store


Enough said! lol


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Zfog said:


> Enough said! lol


Hope they make them for Big women.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

scottw said:


> Hope they make them for Big women.


ROTFL :lolat:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

:?:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

dav0 said:


> :?:


DavO aka puzzle wrapped in an enigma


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Last post of the night, going to rejoin life for a bit.

My question, who's infamous words are these:

"I feel like the Kurt Cobain of my generation, but people just don't understand me."


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

charlie sheen


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Hmmm, let's see, he's in concert in the UK on Friday, and, no, really, TODAY is his 17th birthday!
> 
> Is Justin Bieber Ray's illegitimate love child?!


:deadhorse::ballchain:mg::eyebrows:op2:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's actually a lot more reasonable than the stuff Sheen has been saying lately! :tongue: Nope, it's the Beebs who reportedly tweeted it.



ptpablo said:


> charlie sheen


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys. Unfortunately, it was brought to my attention last night, that i have a previous engagement the weekend of this herf , that i cannot skip out on. I know theres always usually one, and it just happens to be me. Zach, please let me know if this has messed up the hotel room at all, and i would be more than happy to still pay for my share of it !! Sorry about any inconveinience this caused. I hope you guys have a blast !!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18 tentative 3/19 definite
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.
13. 
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19 tentative -3/20 definite
15. 
16. Bruno (sirxlaughs) 3/18-3/20 tentative
17. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3/18-3/20 tentative
18. Jay (JerseyJay) 3/18-3/19 tentative

*Poopy Kakas List (cancels) 
1. Keith (blackandgold) 3/19-3/20
2. Nate*

blue = Rhode Island and Mass
Green = New York
black = NJ
magenta = missouri....  

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm 
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
They provide food, beer and cigars 
- food and beer/drinks must be purchased from them
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

We will finalize actual numbers for each day about a week before the herf.

We have people coming from multiple states, if you need a ride just post and perhaps someone can help you.(MA, CT, PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Just found out the wife is able to get off 3/18, so we will be able to leave early that day and hopefully make it late Friday/ Early Saturday and enjoy all of Saturday!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Just found out the wife is able to get off 3/18, so we will be able to leave early that day and hopefully make it late Friday/ Early Saturday and enjoy all of Saturday!


Dude!!!!! :cheer2::hippie::banana::beerchug::woohoo:

U Ray
:kiss:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> U Ray
> :kiss:


:mod::hmm:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Erich he has some weird fetish I think that he is hiding....trying to lure you guys in with the group buys, next thing ya know BAM!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

< --------- :frusty:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> < --------- :frusty:


Look, Keith, you even have your own custom jersey!










:bounce:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMFAO @ that jersey!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ouch !!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Look, Keith, you even have your own custom jersey!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Keith don't worry about us we will be alright. It sucks you had to join the poopy kaka list. lol.... good one Veeral! :rofl:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

you guys are to much!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't wait to meet up with these guys!
:bounce::faint:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Tony, it is very entertaining!! I have such a good time with Veeral and Ray, its like i've been hanging with them my whole life!!! Bloomfield ave. style!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO Jim, fun times brother


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Tony, it is very entertaining!! I have such a good time with Veeral and Ray, its like i've been hanging with them my whole life!!! Bloomfield ave. style!!!!


I have many relatives that migrated up Bloomfield ave!
In the old days they called it Ginny Gulch!
No offense to anyone you all know i am Italian!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Zach ! As for you Veeral ........... = )


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have many relatives that migrated up Bloomfield ave!
> In the old days they called it Ginny Gulch!
> No offense to anyone you all know i am Italian!


Without fail every time my mother sees me with a cigar she says "you and those damn ginny sticks" LMAO!

She is 100% Sicilian so I let her get away with it


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have many relatives that migrated up Bloomfield ave!
> In the old days they called it Ginny Gulch!
> No offense to anyone you all know i am Italian!


No offense here ! Theres an I at the end of my name.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have many relatives that migrated up Bloomfield ave!
> In the old days they called it Ginny Gulch!
> No offense to anyone you all know i am Italian!


Now they refer to it as the Avenue of broken dreams!!! no offense here! my wife is 100% italian and she takes offense (a little) i noticed last night on the Jersey shore that they bleep it out when ever they say ginny T. lol


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

So..... is it the 19th yet? :bounce:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> So..... is it the 19th yet? :bounce:


C'mon, I'm ready!!
My plan is to go down with a very small supply and stock up at JR. Gonna try a few things that are different from what I'm now smoking.


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Are you guys occupying the main Monte lounge or the lounge to the left ?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> So..... is it the 19th yet? :bounce:


No. LOL.



grumpy1328 said:


> C'mon, I'm ready!!
> My plan is to go down with a very small supply and stock up at JR. Gonna try a few things that are different from what I'm now smoking.


Awesome George. They actually have a ton of stuff (jr ultimates, ryj, montes, fuentes) that have been sitting there for years and ready to smoke! :banana:



jerseyjay said:


> Are you guys occupying the main Monte lounge or the lounge to the left ?


We haven't decided yet. I'm working things out with Jim and Ray for our best options. I'll post when we make a final decision.:high5:


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

jst2007 3/19-3/20


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

And the list keeps getting bigger and bigger and bigger LoL


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18 tentative 3/19 definite
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.
13. Jay (JST2007) 3/19-3/20
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19 tentative -3/20 definite
15. 
16. Bruno (sirxlaughs) 3/18-3/20 tentative
17. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3/18-3/20 tentative
18. Jay (JerseyJay) 3/18-3/19 tentative

*Poopy Kakas List (cancels) 
1. Keith (blackandgold) 3/19-3/20
2. Nate*

blue = Rhode Island and Mass
Green = New York
black = NJ
magenta = missouri....  

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm 
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
They provide food, beer and cigars 
- food and beer/drinks must be purchased from them
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

We will finalize actual numbers for each day about a week before the herf.

We have people coming from multiple states, if you need a ride just post and perhaps someone can help you.(MA, CT, PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Eleven Days left!!!!!! Get your name on the list if you plan on coming! You sure as hell don't want to get on the Poopy Kakas list though!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Oooooooooo yea!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

:kicknuts:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Not gonna happen now but before things happened I was planning on spending a week at Ron's and was gonna crash your herf and be all belligerent and taunting until you were ready to throw me out,  then tell you who I was.

I hate a good plan that doesn't work  serious dang it!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Damnit Dave!

One day we certainly need to plan something though.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Not gonna happen now but before things happened I was planning on spending a week at Ron's and was gonna crash your herf and be all belligerent and taunting until you were ready to throw me out,  then tell you who I was.
> 
> I hate a good plan that doesn't work  serious dang it!


Dave, that would have been an amazing surprise! But, we do understand and hopefully we'll be able to herf one day! BTW, we know what you look like buddy.

:boom:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Crap I am way skinny-er now and I would wear a shuckins get up but yeah it wouldn't have held off for long LOL But if Ron came with me you's be surprised 

Someday it will happen guy's, remember Justin and I already made the trip and was in NJ not long ago so it's just a matter of everything stabilizing and bam I'm there. anyway you guy's have fun!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That would have been great Dave, hopefully next time.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Can not wait for herf ,still do not know what cigars to bring.
Does anybody also have this problem?:car::car::smokin:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> Can not wait for herf ,still do not know what cigars to bring.
> Does anybody also have this problem?:car::car::smokin:


More like a decision of which cigars not to bring! :car::car::smokin:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Zfog said:


> More like a decision of which cigars not to bring! :car::car::smokin:


Well i have to buy some ,sick of smoking Pepin samplers lol.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm gonna bring 1 cigar and let you guys provide the rest...
:flypig::rotfl:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> I'm gonna bring 1 cigar and let you guys provide the rest...
> :flypig::rotfl:


Your gonna do that too?!?! haha


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Not gonna happen now but before things happened I was planning on spending a week at Ron's and was gonna crash your herf and be all belligerent and taunting until you were ready to throw me out,  then tell you who I was.
> 
> I hate a good plan that doesn't work  serious dang it!


 To bad my brother would love to see you in person. I am due for a trip out west to visit my brother in San Diego. Maybe then we can meet face to face!:thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> To bad my brother would love to see you in person. I am due for a trip out west to visit my brother in San Diego. Maybe then we can meet face to face!:thumb:


Yeah sounds good Tony! LMK :car:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Your gonna do that too?!?! haha





Evonnida said:


> I'm gonna bring 1 cigar and let you guys provide the rest...
> :flypig::rotfl:


:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::rapture:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have 2 bundles of Ron Mexicos and 1 bundle of Rajis Untimely Demise waiting for you fockers! Show up empty handed and that is what you will be smoking all weekend!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am gonna just smoke all Erichs cigars!:roll:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Yeah sounds good Tony! LMK :car:


Sure thing my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ummm 8 days biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitches!

My shirt for Saturday!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ray, did you ever reveal the mystery behind your sudden "Bieber-ization"?uke:
I did see one post that you made saying "all will be revealed" on Friday.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It was like Natl Bieber Day or week or something, I donno.

There will be many more coming in the months ahead...wait until you see my 4k post avatar!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Ray, did you ever reveal the mystery behind your sudden "Bieber-ization"?uke:
> I did see one post that you made saying "all will be revealed" on Friday.


Dav0, for the sake of manking and my stomach, I hope to dear God nothing is revealed Friday, Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Everyone will be like Ohhhh Baby, Baby, Baby!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Dav0, for the sake of manking and my stomach, I hope to dear God nothing is revealed Friday, Saturday or :roll:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Our herf will begin a **week from today. By Sunday, I need everyone to confirm the days they are coming along with with the time they plan on arriving. This is important because I need to reserve space with JRs.* 

1. Veeral - 3/18-3/20
2. Erich 3/19 - 3/22
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18-3/20
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/18 tentative 3/19 definite
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20
10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.
13. Jay (JST2007) 3/19-3/20
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19 tentative -3/20 definite
15. 
16. Bruno (sirxlaughs) 3/18-3/20 tentative
17. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3/18-3/20 tentative
18. Jay (JerseyJay) 3/18-3/19 tentative

*Poopy Kakas List (cancels) 
1. Keith (blackandgold) 3/19-3/20
2. Nate*

blue = Rhode Island and Mass
Green = New York
black = NJ
magenta = missouri....  

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm 
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
They provide food, beer and cigars 
- food and beer/drinks must be purchased from them
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

We will finalize actual numbers for each day about a week before the herf.

We have people coming from multiple states, if you need a ride just post and perhaps someone can help you.(MA, CT, PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

7 days....1 week! O YEA!

Road trip planned to meet Snooki on Saturday for all you out of towners!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am all set with meeting Snooky she is a freaking gremlin.

I am a definate Veeral!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I am all set with meeting Snooky she is a freaking gremlin.
> 
> I am a definate Veeral!


What time are you arriving?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

11ish


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm aiming to be there by noon on Saturday.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Of course since I am traveling with Roger and Chris they will be there around 11ish as well.
Good stuff Scott!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I should be there around 9:30pm.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I wish I could make this one guys... it is the wife's Birthday. Have a great Herf!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

I plan on arriving between 10 and 11 on Saturday. 
Assuming I survive my 60th birthday this Sunday! :woohoo:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> I plan on arriving between 10 and 11 on Saturday.
> Assuming I survive my 60th birthday this Sunday! :woohoo:


Good stuff George.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

60th birthday!?!

I think that means you need to smoke 60 cigars at the herf!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I was thinking....we should all bring one stick on Saturday to donate, we should have a huge grab bag of cigars, everyone gets a pick!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I was thinking....we should all bring one stick on Saturday to donate, we should have a huge grab bag of cigars, everyone gets a pick!


That could be fun. I will get stuck with a Ron Mexico from you though!:rofl:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I was thinking....we should all bring one stick on Saturday to donate, we should have a huge grab bag of cigars, everyone gets a pick!


Hmm, we remove the label, and write a note that lists the filler/binder/wrapper. Take a page outta the "Shuckin's Mystery Herf".


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

filler-Dog
binder-Rockets
wrapper-galore


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> 60th birthday!?!
> 
> I think that means you need to smoke 60 cigars at the herf!


Hmmm....that could happen. :banana:

You won't even want to see the inside of my car once I get there....it'll look like something out of a Cheech and Chong movie. (For you youngsters, google it!)

Hitting 60, it's the age when you can start saying anything you want, and nobody can say or do anything about it! They just assume you're crazy!
(refer to my signature, below!)


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Hmmm....that could happen. :banana:
> 
> You won't even want to see the inside of my car once I get there....it'll look like something out of a Cheech and Chong movie. (For you youngsters, google it!)
> 
> ...


I am not sure if we can smoke on the way down?
Your sig disappeared Grumpmaster 2000


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Zfog said:


> I am not sure if we can smoke on the way down?
> Your sig disappeared Grumpmaster 2000


We can smoke in my truck, it will look like cheech and chongs truck lol.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> We can smoke in my truck, it will look like cheech and chongs truck lol.


Haha that will be awesome, smoke billowing out the cracked windows!


----------



## Eyeimage (Aug 2, 2010)

I have never been to a Herf, would like to join you 3/18 or 3/19 or both. I go to JRs all the time.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Eyeimage said:


> I have never been to a Herf, would like to join you 3/18 or 3/19 or both. I go to JRs all the time.


Michael, you're more than welcome to join us! Before I put you down, I need final confirmation on what days you will join us and what time.


----------



## Eyeimage (Aug 2, 2010)

You replied at 12:26 AM, do ever sleep? I will be at JRs 10 AM 3/19 so I can sit where I usually do, by the fireplace.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Eyeimage said:


> You replied at 12:26 AM, do ever sleep? I will be at JRs 10 AM 3/19 so I can sit where I usually do, by the fireplace.


Michael, do you hang out with someone by the name of Steve or Tommy?


----------



## Eyeimage (Aug 2, 2010)

Had a couple of of pleasant and interesting chats with Tommy.


----------



## trashman_01 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tommy Z? He's a great dood!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Our herf will begin a **week from today. By Sunday, I need everyone to confirm the days they are coming along with with the time they plan on arriving. This is important because I need to reserve space with JRs. If you don't confirm by sunday night, I will be removing your name from the herf. Please PM me if this will be problem. * 

1. Veeral - 3/18 afternoon 3/19 11am -3/20 11am *CONFIRMED*
2. Erich 3/19 11am - 3/22 *CONFIRMED*
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20 11ish *CONFIRMED*
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18 afternoon 3/19 11am 3/20 11am *CONFIRMED*
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20 *CONFIRMED*
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20 11ish *CONFIRMED*
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/19 12pm *CONFIRMED*
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20 11ish  *CONFIRMED*
*]*10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20 10:30am *CONFIRMED*
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 one or more of the days.
13. Jay (JST2007) 3/19-3/20
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19 tentative -3/20 definite *CONFIRMED*
15. 
16. Bruno (sirxlaughs) 3/18-3/20 tentative
17. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3/18-3/20 tentative
18. Jay (JerseyJay) 3/18-3/19 tentative

*Poopy Kakas List (cancels) 
1. Keith (blackandgold) 3/19-3/20
2. Nate*

blue = Rhode Island and Mass
Green = New York
black = NJ
magenta = missouri....  

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm 
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
They provide food, beer and cigars 
- food and beer/drinks must be purchased from them
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

We will finalize actual numbers for each day about a week before the herf.

We have people coming from multiple states, if you need a ride just post and perhaps someone can help you.(MA, CT, PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking good bro!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

bump!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Might be worth PMing those who may not see this thread in time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I will be there Veeral on 3/18 i really want to say 3/19 for sure but cant at this time. I know Zach is coming Saturday really wanted to meet up with him. Also one of the first and dearest friends i made on here Scott will be there on Saturday. So you see there lies the dilemma,if possible i would Fudge Friday and do Saturday so i can see all of you. I am looking forward to meeting you Rock Man and Pablo i am glad all 3 of you will be there Friday. Jeez i probably just confused the crap out of you. Welcome to my life my brother!!!!!!!!!!:yield::tease::nod:hoto::drama:
P.S if things really go my way i would do Sunday as well!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Whew, I thought it was this weekend and I was swamped. Next weekend looks very viable for me!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I will be there Veeral on 3/18 i really want to say 3/19 for sure but cant at this time. I know Zach is coming Saturday really wanted to meet up with him. Also one of the first and dearest friends i made on here Scott will be there on Saturday. So you see there lies the dilemma,if possible i would Fudge Friday and do Saturday so i can see all of you. I am looking forward to meeting you Rock Man and Pablo i am glad all 3 of you will be there Friday. Jeez i probably just confused the crap out of you. Welcome to my life my brother!!!!!!!!!!:yield::tease::nod:hoto::drama:
> P.S if things really go my way i would do Sunday as well!


Thanks for responding Tony. Right now there will be a few of us on Friday. We're looking at 1pm time on friday or 5pm time. Please let us know which works best for you. Also, let us know as soon as possible for the remaining days because Saturday will be very busy at Jrs.



ckay said:


> Whew, I thought it was this weekend and I was swamped. Next weekend looks very viable for me!


Chris, please confirm the days and what time you plan on coming.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tony let me know what time Friday, if you're surprising us early I'll take a 1/2 day at work!


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

3/19 around 4 pm maybe a little earlier


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Our herf will begin a **week from today. By Sunday, I need everyone to confirm the days they are coming along with with the time they plan on arriving. This is important because I need to reserve space with JRs. If you don't confirm by sunday night, I will be removing your name from the herf. Please PM me if this will be problem. * 

1. Veeral - 3/18 afternoon 3/19 11am -3/20 11am *CONFIRMED*
2. Erich 3/19 11am - 3/22 *CONFIRMED*
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20 11ish *CONFIRMED*
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18 afternoon 3/19 11am 3/20 11am *CONFIRMED*
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20 *CONFIRMED*
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20 11ish *CONFIRMED*
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/19 12pm *CONFIRMED*
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20 11ish  *CONFIRMED*
*]*10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20 10:30am *CONFIRMED*
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 *CHRIS PLEASE CONFIRM DAY AND TIME*
13. Jay (JST2007) 3/19 3:30PM *CONFIRMED*
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19 tentative -3/20 definite *CONFIRMED*
15. 
16. Bruno (sirxlaughs) 3/18-3/20 tentative
17. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3/18 *PLEASE CONFIRM TIME *3/19-3/20 *TENTATIVE*
18. Jay (JerseyJay) 3/18-3/19

blue = Rhode Island and Mass
Green = New York
black = NJ
magenta = missouri....  

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm 
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
They provide food, beer and cigars 
- food and beer/drinks must be purchased from them
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

We will finalize actual numbers for each day about a week before the herf.

We have people coming from multiple states, if you need a ride just post and perhaps someone can help you.(MA, CT, PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

the 18th just opened up for me, any chance you have room for one more? prob drive up from DC for the day.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

RGRTim said:


> the 18th just opened up for me, any chance you have room for one more? prob drive up from DC for the day.


Absolutely Tim! What time do you plan on coming on Friday? (We can start herfing by 1pm if so desired!)


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Absolutely Tim! What time do you plan on coming on Friday? (We can start herfing by 1pm if so desired!)


oh boy, mentioned it to better half now she is talking about the weekend and possibly going into the city. we will leave here sat am as she is working fri. so put me down for saturday. We will be heading back this way sunday morning. WOW, one minute i have no plans for next fri thru Sunday and 5 min later the whole weeknd is full.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

RGRTim said:


> oh boy, mentioned it to better half now she is talking about the weekend and possibly going into the city. we will leave here sat am as she is working fri. so put me down for saturday. We will be heading back this way sunday morning. WOW, one minute i have no plans for next fri thru Sunday and 5 min later the whole weeknd is full.


You got it Tim! I'll put you down for around 2pm (Saturday) ok?


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> You got it Tim! I'll put you down for around 2pm (Saturday) ok?


 great, thanks


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Our herf will begin a **week from today. By Sunday, I need everyone to confirm the days they are coming along with with the time they plan on arriving. This is important because I need to reserve space with JRs. If you don't confirm by sunday night, I will be removing your name from the herf. Please PM me if this will be problem. * 

1. Veeral - 3/18 afternoon 3/19 11am -3/20 11am *CONFIRMED*
2. Erich 3/19 11am - 3/22 *CONFIRMED*
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20 11ish *CONFIRMED*
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18 afternoon 3/19 11am 3/20 11am *CONFIRMED*
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20 *CONFIRMED*
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20 11ish *CONFIRMED*
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/19 12pm *CONFIRMED*
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20 11ish  *CONFIRMED*
*]*10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20 10:30am *CONFIRMED*
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 *CHRIS PLEASE CONFIRM DAY AND TIME*
13. Jay (JST2007) 3/19 3:30PM *CONFIRMED*
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19 tentative -3/20 definite *CONFIRMED*
15. Tim (RGRTim) 3/19 2pm *CONFIRMED*
16. Bruno (sirxlaughs) 3/18-3/20 tentative
17. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3/18 *PLEASE CONFIRM TIME *3/19-3/20 *TENTATIVE*
18. Jay (JerseyJay) 3/18-3/19

blue = Rhode Island and Mass
Green = New York
black = NJ
magenta = missouri....  

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm 
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
They provide food, beer and cigars 
- food and beer/drinks must be purchased from them
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

We will finalize actual numbers for each day about a week before the herf.

We have people coming from multiple states, if you need a ride just post and perhaps someone can help you.(MA, CT, PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

3/18 afternoon same as you guys no sense in going early if no ones there lol!
I will let you know 3/19- 3/20 ASAP!:brick:
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Veeral,
3/19 - confirmed
time - I could be there after lunch until 'late' but would like to line up with the rest of the gang so I'm going with the majority

In reference to signing up and confirming presence, buddy of mine who is not a member of this forum will most likely be joining this herf (on saturday). Do you need him to sign up here ?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Our herf will begin a **week from today. By Sunday, I need everyone to confirm the days they are coming along with with the time they plan on arriving. This is important because I need to reserve space with JRs. If you don't confirm by sunday night, I will be removing your name from the herf. Please PM me if this will be problem. * 

1. Veeral - 3/18 afternoon 3/19 11am -3/20 11am *CONFIRMED*
2. Erich 3/19 11am - 3/22 *CONFIRMED*
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20 11ish *CONFIRMED*
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18 afternoon 3/19 11am 3/20 11am *CONFIRMED*
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20 *CONFIRMED*
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20 11ish *CONFIRMED*
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/19 12pm *CONFIRMED*
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20 11ish  *CONFIRMED*
*]*10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20 10:30am *CONFIRMED*
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 *CHRIS PLEASE CONFIRM DAY AND TIME*
13. Jay (JST2007) 3/19 3:30PM *CONFIRMED*
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19 tentative -3/20 definite *CONFIRMED*
15. Tim (RGRTim) 3/19 2pm *CONFIRMED*
16. Bruno (sirxlaughs) 3/18-3/20 tentative
17. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3/18* 3pm** CONFIRMED *3/19-3/20 *TENTATIVE*
18. Jay (JerseyJay) 3/19 *2PM CONFIRMED +1*

blue = Rhode Island and Mass
Green = New York
black = NJ
magenta = missouri....  

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm 
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
They provide food, beer and cigars 
- food and beer/drinks must be purchased from them
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

*Raise your hand if you want Erich to herf by himself. (Brittney can hang out with Ursula however)*

We have people coming from multiple states, if you need a ride just post and perhaps someone can help you.(MA, CT, PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Our Herf actually begins this Friday, which is NOT one week from today! Stop Being Lazy V!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Erich, looking forward to it brother!

Friday it starts early for some of us


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Erich, looking forward to it brother!
> 
> Friday it starts early for some of us


It's starting early for me too... We're leaving StL around 4 or 5 am, in order to get to Jersey at a decent time and get some sleep!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

How long is the drive about?

Where are you guys are staying...I am thinking about staying over for the night instead of driving...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Google Maps has it at about 17 hours...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn! Dedication 

This will be fun though!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Good times await!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, will definately be there both Sat. & Sun. but Fri. remains doubtful.

BTW, are we doing the grab bag thing, and if so, both days?


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

This looks like it's gonna be epic! Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

:loco:I fell like a little kid on Christmas Eve!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for the Invite V...maybe some other weekend some of the MA, VT, NH guys can get together and all head down as a group...that would be awesome!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Thanks so much for the Invite V...maybe some other weekend some of the MA, VT, NH guys can get together and all head down as a group...that would be awesome!


I am sure there will be more HERFs in the future!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Grab Bag is Saturday!!

PREMIUM GRAB BAG!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Grab Bag is Saturday!!
> 
> PREMIUM GRAB BAG!


So anyone who wants in on the fun throws 1 premium in and they get repicked at random?
Is a Ron Mexico a premium?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

What's the details with the grab bag?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn Ray always getting excited.

*Grab bag will done on Saturday. Each person brings one $10+ premium cigar and puts it into the bag. Each person draws one out. Cuban and noncubans alike, fair game.*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you want in:

Premium Sticks....let's say $10+ all the cigars go into a big bag, bucket, whatever we have handy and then just pick one out and pass it around.

With a group like this it will be fun and everyone should be able to do 1 stick donation to the cause, you are getting one in return anyways 

Wrap em if you want, naked if you want.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> If you want in:
> 
> Premium Sticks....let's say $10+ all the cigars go into a big bag, bucket, whatever we have handy and then just pick one out and pass it around.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun, I must have something kicking around here somewhere.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmm... to grab bag or not to grab bag... That is the question!?!?:flame::tongue1:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*I need final **confirmations!!!!!!! I cannot not guarantee seating if you don't confirm!*

I need final confirmation from *CKAY, COPGTP, VETERANVMB, SIRXLAUGHS.*

1. Veeral - 3/18 afternoon 3/19 11am -3/20 11am *CONFIRMED*
2. Erich 3/19 11am - 3/22 *CONFIRMED*
3. Zach - 3/19-3/20 11ish *CONFIRMED*
4. Ray (Rock31)- 3/18 afternoon 3/19 11am 3/20 11am *CONFIRMED*
5. Jim (ptpablo)- 3/18-3/20 *CONFIRMED*
6. Roger (Boston Rog) - 3/19 -3/20 11ish *CONFIRMED*
7. Scott (Scottw) - 3/19 12pm *CONFIRMED*
8. Jason (CopGTP) - 3/19
9. Chris (Max Power) 3/19-3/20 11ish  *CONFIRMED*
*]*10. Jerry (Veteranvmb) - 3/18-3/20 Tentative - one day
11. George (grumpy1328 ) 3/19-3/20 10:30am *CONFIRMED*
12. Chris (CKay) 3/18-3/20 *CHRIS PLEASE CONFIRM DAY AND TIME*
13. Jay (JST2007) 3/19 3:30PM *CONFIRMED*
14. Dave (dav0) 3/19 tentative -3/20 definite *CONFIRMED*
15. Tim (RGRTim) 3/19 2pm *CONFIRMED*
16. Bruno (sirxlaughs) 3/18-3/20 tentative
17. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3/18* 3pm** CONFIRMED *3/19-3/20 *TENTATIVE*
18. Jay (JerseyJay) 3/19 *2PM CONFIRMED +1*

blue = Rhode Island and Mass
Green = New York
black = NJ
magenta = missouri....  

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm 
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
They provide food, beer and cigars 
- food and beer/drinks must be purchased from them
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

We have people coming from multiple states, if you need a ride just post and perhaps someone can help you.(MA, CT, PA, NY, NJ)


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> If you want in:
> 
> Premium Sticks....let's say $10+ all the cigars go into a big bag, bucket, whatever we have handy and then just pick one out and pass it around.
> 
> ...


I have 10 hesitant pirates wrapped in duct tape. Will that work fer the grab bag?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*3/18 Friday 1 pm-onwards*
1. Veeral (batista30)
2. Ray (Rock31) 
3. Jim (Ptpablo) 5ish
4. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3ish
5. Bruno (SirxLaughs) Tentative

*3/19 Saturday 11am-onwards(till 10pm)*
1. Veeral (Batista30)
2. Ray(Rock31)
3. Jim (Ptpablo)
4. Erich (Evonnida)
5. Zach (Zfog)
6. Chris (Max_power)
7. Roger (Boston Rog)
8. George (grumpy1328 )
9. Scott (Scottw) 12pm
10. Tony (tonybrooklyn) *TENTATIVE*
11. Jay (jerseyjay) +1 2pm
12. Tim (RGRTim) 2pm
13. Dav0 (Dav0) *TENTATIVE*
14. Jay (JST2007) 3:30pm
15. Chris (ckay) *need CONFIRMATION/TIME*

*3/20 Sunday 11am-6pm*
1. Veeral (Batista30)
2. Ray(Rock31)
3. Jim (Ptpablo)
4. Erich (Evonnida)
5. Zach (Zfog)
6. Chris (Max_power)
7. Roger (Boston Rog)
8. George (grumpy1328 )
9. Tony (Tonybrooklyn) *TENTATIVE*
10. Bruno (Sirxlaughs) *TENTATIVE*
11. Dav0(Dav0)

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
301 Route 10 East, Whippany, NJ

*Hotel Recommendations:*
Hyatt Summerfield Whippany/Parsippany - most people are staying here but there are plenty of hotels in the area.

*Please Note:*
-Due to the large number on Saturday, we are reserving the side lounge for this event from 12-5pm. Before and after these hours, the room will be available to the public to join us. During these hours, we will have waitress service for food and drinks. After 5pm, if you wish to order drinks and food, you may do so at the bar (and bring back to the room excluding alcoholic drinks)
-Wine will be the only alcoholic beverage allowed into the room(12-5pm). If you wish to drink any other alcoholic beverage, please use the bar.
- Please do not bring outside food and drinks to JR. (unless you are there early in the morning, then coffee is ok since food/drink service isn't opened yet)
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

I will update this as necessary.

*Grab Bag:*
If you wish to participate, please bring ONE $10+ cigar to put into the bag. I know many of us like to provide cigars for others when meeting, but this will make it more enjoyable and less stressful.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> *3/19 Saturday 11am-onwards(till 10pm)*
> 1. Veeral (Batista30)
> 2. Ray(Rock31)
> 3. Jim (Ptpablo)
> ...


Veeral, I'm also confirmed for Saturday.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

looking forward to this Herf, did a little shopping today for sat an sun.
I like the idea for the grab bag going to be great time.:woohoo: :smokin::hat:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok Mr No Fun comes and joins the party, I will mention it once and never again.

Since it is a Saturday they are pretty much helping us out tremendously by renting out the "alt" lounge, we will be paying for the time we spend there in the room (North NJ folks) it just makes it easier as we are guaranteed everyone has somewhere to sit and relax.

We have no problems with this as it is going to be a great time and a HUGE turnout....however if you feel like throwing any of us a few bucks ($5/$10) to help out it would be appreciated....again this is not required, no one will be standing at the door collecting or even asking...this is all done on a volunteer basis.

*AGAIN I will say THIS IS NOT REQUIRED*, as I know many of you are traveling and already paying for lodging.

I feel we are all close enough where I can ask this and no one will be offended, AGAIN if you don't want to or money is tight that is fine as I completely understand and will still let you call me Bieber.

Just show up with a smile, a smoke and be ready for a wonderful time.

See you all this weekend!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ray, I appreciate you posting this. Our options were either to take our chances and not have enough seating for everyone or pay for the comfort of knowing that *everyone that's on the list will be included* and have a place to enjoy themselves with plenty of food and beverages.

Keep in mind, this is only for Saturday from 12-5pm. After that, the lounge will open up to the public but as long as we're all sitting in our spots, we don't have to move. A lot of planning has gone into this herf and Ray, Jim and I wanted to tie up as many loose ends as possible.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*3/18 Friday 1 pm-onwards*
1. Veeral (batista30) 
2. Ray (Rock31) 
3. Jim (Ptpablo) 5ish
4. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3ish

*3/19 Saturday 11am-onwards(till 10pm)*
1. Veeral (Batista30) *+1*
2. Ray(Rock31)
3. Jim (Ptpablo)
4. Erich (Evonnida) *+1*
5. Zach (Zfog)
6. Chris (Max_power)
7. Roger (Boston Rog)
8. George (grumpy1328 )
9. Scott (Scottw) 12pm
10. Tony (tonybrooklyn) *TENTATIVE*
11. Jay (jerseyjay) *+1* 2pm
12. Tim (RGRTim) 2pm
13. Dav0 (Dav0) 
14. Jay (JST2007) 3:30pm
15. Chris (ckay) *need CONFIRMATION/TIME*

*3/20 Sunday 11am-6pm*
1. Veeral (Batista30) *+1*
2. Ray(Rock31)
3. Jim (Ptpablo)
4. Erich (Evonnida) *+1*
5. Zach (Zfog)
6. Chris (Max_power)
7. Roger (Boston Rog)
8. George (grumpy1328 )
9. Tony (Tonybrooklyn) *TENTATIVE*
10. Bruno (Sirxlaughs) *+1*
11. Dav0(Dav0)

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
301 Route 10 East, Whippany, NJ

*Hotel Recommendations:*
Hyatt Summerfield Whippany/Parsippany - most people are staying here but there are plenty of hotels in the area.

*Please Note:*
-Due to the large number on Saturday, we are reserving the side lounge for this event from 12-5pm. Before and after these hours, the room will be available to the public to join us. During these hours, we will have waitress service for food and drinks. After 5pm, if you wish to order drinks and food, you may do so at the bar (and bring back to the room excluding alcoholic drinks)
-Wine will be the only alcoholic beverage allowed into the room(12-5pm). If you wish to drink any other alcoholic beverage, please use the bar.
- Please do not bring outside food and drinks to JR. (unless you are there early in the morning, then coffee is ok since food/drink service isn't opened yet)
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

I will update this list as necessary.

*Grab Bag:*
If you wish to participate, please bring ONE $10+ cigar to put into the bag. I know many of us like to provide cigars for others when meeting, but this will make it more enjoyable and less stressful.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't forget the GRAB BAG, every time I have done one it was a lot of fun!

Feel free to wrap the cigar as well


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Don't forget the GRAB BAG, every time I have done one it was a lot of fun!
> 
> Feel free to wrap the cigar as well


Can you do 10 $1 cigars instead? :brick:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you shape them into a giant culebra, sure!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Boy are you guys in for a shocker from one of our Puff brothers attending the Herf...LMAO!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Boy are you guys in for a shocker from one of our Puff brothers attending the Herf...LMAO!


Ron Mexico Culebra!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ron Mexico might have been involved in one way or another, who knows


----------



## Eyeimage (Aug 2, 2010)

Veeral, sorry for the late reply. I was on vacation last week, come home Saturday night to find water in the basement and was not sure I could make it 3/19 - I can, 11 AM til ?


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Boy are you guys in for a shocker from one of our Puff brothers attending the Herf...LMAO!


With some of the people in this group, nothing can be a shocker!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

3 more days Cheap Ash George!!

Looking forward to seeing all you clowns again and meeting up with a few new ones!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think that I will pass on any Jersey Herf if you guys are running around giving each other the shocker! I have already seen Ray's crack...I don't want anyone trying to stick fingers in places that fingers just shouldn't be stuck! :nono:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> 3 more days Cheap Ash George!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I think that I will pass on any Jersey Herf if you guys are running around giving each other the shocker! I have already seen Ray's crack...I don't want anyone trying to stick fingers in places that fingers just shouldn't be stuck! :nono:


:jaw:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I think that I will pass on any Jersey Herf if you guys are running around giving each other the shocker! I have already seen Ray's crack...I don't want anyone trying to stick fingers in places that fingers just shouldn't be stuck! :nono:


Whoaaaa!!!!

On second thought, I'd rather not comment. Now I have to try to get that vision out of my mind. :jaw:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

You have been warned...do not, I repeat DO NOT go to the "are you stupid" thread...you too will be visually assaulted by Ray's crack...I don't know how I am going to sleep tonight....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kipp if you show up you can see it in person.

Remember the Yokozuna smash?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Kipp if you show up you can see it in person.
> 
> Remember the Yokozuna smash?


or the Rikishi "stink face"....*shudders*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Don't forget to bring the camera's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:brick::jaw::woohoo:
_


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cameras will be all over!

O man this is going to be good.

CLICK CLICK!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Good times ahead! I can't wait!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Zach you are banned bro...bringing a pipe?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I will be accompanied by a pipe for sure. Chris too I believe.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool, I will bring one along as well 

And some baccy.

If all goes well I will have some Penzance by then.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I will be accompanied by a pipe for sure. Chris too I believe.


Pipes are good for beating the crap out of each other in the parking lot!
:brick::brick::brick::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Except for those on the list that are posted as tentative, these are our final numbers. Unless we know you from puff (not the occasional 1 post per year), please don't randomly show up and expect to have seating. Saturday will be a very packed house.*

*3/18 Friday 1 pm-onwards*
1. Veeral (batista30) 
2. Ray (Rock31) 
3. Jim (Ptpablo) 5ish
4. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3ish

*3/19 Saturday 11am-onwards(till 10pm)*
1. Veeral (Batista30) *+1*
2. Ray(Rock31)
3. Jim (Ptpablo)
4. Erich (Evonnida) *+1*
5. Zach (Zfog)
6. Chris (Max_power)
7. Roger (Boston Rog)
8. George (grumpy1328 )
9. Scott (Scottw) 12pm
10. Tony (tonybrooklyn) *TENTATIVE*
11. Jay (jerseyjay) *+1* 2pm
12. Tim (RGRTim) 2pm
13. Dav0 (Dav0) 
14. Jay (JST2007) 3:30pm
15. Chris (ckay) *need CONFIRMATION/TIME*
16. Michael (Eyeimage)

*3/20 Sunday 11am-6pm*
1. Veeral (Batista30) *+1*
2. Ray(Rock31)
3. Jim (Ptpablo)
4. Erich (Evonnida) *+1*
5. Zach (Zfog)
6. Chris (Max_power)
7. Roger (Boston Rog)
8. George (grumpy1328 )
9. Tony (Tonybrooklyn) *TENTATIVE*
10. Bruno (Sirxlaughs) *+1*
11. Dav0(Dav0)

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
301 Route 10 East, Whippany, NJ

*Hotel Recommendations:*
Hyatt Summerfield Whippany/Parsippany - most people are staying here but there are plenty of hotels in the area.

*Please Note:*
-Due to the large number on Saturday, we are reserving the side lounge for this event from 12-5pm. Before and after these hours, the room will be available to the public to join us. During these hours, we will have waitress service for food and drinks. After 5pm, if you wish to order drinks and food, you may do so at the bar (and bring back to the room excluding alcoholic drinks)
-Wine will be the only alcoholic beverage allowed into the room(12-5pm). If you wish to drink any other alcoholic beverage, please use the bar.
- Please do not bring outside food and drinks to JR. (unless you are there early in the morning, then coffee is ok since food/drink service isn't opened yet)
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

I will update this list as necessary.

*Grab Bag:*
If you wish to participate, please bring ONE $10+ cigar to put into the bag. I know many of us like to provide cigars for others when meeting, but this will make it more enjoyable and less stressful.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Puff 2011 NJ Herf is now finalized!

OYeaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Do we have an official countdown clock going yet? eace:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

3 days, 17 hours, 10 minutes til we start on Saturday!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

3 days, 17 hours, 5 minutes til we start on Saturday!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

broken.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Good stuff Erich!
Very cool veeral, ya gotta love the internet!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Countdown To NJ Herf in March!


I'm boycotting this one, since I won't be there til Saturday... I ask everyone else to do the same. eace:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> I'm boycotting this one, since I won't be there til Saturday... I ask everyone else to do the same. eace:


On second thought..... +1 :moony:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Zfog said:


> I will be accompanied by a pipe for sure. Chris too I believe.





Rock31 said:


> Very cool, I will bring one along as well
> 
> And some baccy.
> 
> If all goes well I will have some Penzance by then.


Does this mean I can stick my cigar nubs in my Missouri Corn Cob without fear?:fear:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Does this mean I can stick my cigar nubs in my Missouri Corn Cob without fear?:fear:


If that floats your boat. No scrutiny here.


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don't forget to bring the camera's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You bet ! http://cigarphoto.net will be in the house  !!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Does this mean I can stick my cigar nubs in my Missouri Corn Cob without fear?:fear:


Yes Dave, that is fine 

LMAO you crack me up!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I know there will be many cameras there this weekend and tons of pictures taken...but please if anyone plans on posting pictures outside of Puff, be it facebook, myspace, Twitter, blogs PLEASE get whomever is in the pictures permission, we have some members here who do not feel comfortable with their pictures being shown outside of Puff.

I hope everyone understands, Puff.com is fair game as they are comfortable here. 

If you have any questions or concerns please PM me.

On another note we are soooooooo close!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I know there will be many cameras there this weekend and tons of pictures taken...but please if anyone plans on posting pictures outside of Puff, be it facebook, myspace, Twitter, blogs PLEASE get whomever is in the pictures permission, we have some members here who do not feel comfortable with their pictures being shown outside of Puff.
> 
> I hope everyone understands, Puff.com is fair game as they are comfortable here.
> 
> ...


I concur. Please do not link any of the pictures to any other site besides Puff. Do not keep the pictures on a site that is available for everyone to see. I strongly suggest keeping all pictures of any members of Puff off of blogs and other public sites.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Is there something going on this weekend?????


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

If Ray's and Veeral's responses are in reference to my #370 comment, not a problem and of course understood. Any head-shots will stay on PUFF.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jay not directed to you at all, just a general statement for everyone. Some of our members stay very private outside of Puff and I just don't want anyone to feel uncomfortable that is all.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

jerseyjay said:


> If Ray's and Veeral's responses are in reference to my #370 comment, not a problem and of course understood. Any head-shots will stay on PUFF.


Your post reminded us of the need to be wary of pictures. I believe we have a few photographers in the crowd and we just want to make sure everyone knows how to handle this beforehand as opposed to people being upset later. Thanks for being understanding Jay. 

There was this story where someone had filled out their healthcare form as a Non smoker because smokers had to pay more. Well, their employer saw a picture of the employee smoking a cigar and the person was penalized big time. Just trying to make sure this doesn't happen to anyone on puff.


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Thanks for being understanding Jay.


You got it ! Thanks for the story. Wow !


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Your post reminded us of the need to be wary of pictures. I believe we have a few photographers in the crowd and we just want to make sure everyone knows how to handle this beforehand as opposed to people being upset later. Thanks for being understanding Jay.
> 
> There was this story where someone had filled out their healthcare form as a Non smoker because smokers had to pay more. Well, their employer saw a picture of the employee smoking a cigar and the person was penalized big time. Just trying to make sure this doesn't happen to anyone on puff.


Well, I'm putting it in writing... er.. electronic documentation, that images of me may be used for anything. Now, those of you who are taking pictures may find me such a boring subject that you will AVOID shots of me at all costs, but that's another matter.

My life has been an open book to this point and I'm not about to close it.

Last thing, Veeral, you have a freakin' STEEL TRAP of a mind. This is why you are a born leader. One day I will get up the nerve to ask you what you do. Besides hunt the "Best Single Box Batch" that is! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dav0 is the man! I can't wait for everyone to meet JR Herf Squads newest member LoL!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Totally off subject, its late, i just got out of work, and I just realized how pissed off i am that i can not attend this !! But that is neither here nor there ! So on a lighter note...Just want to add that I hope you guys have a blast ! I know alot of time and effort has been put into this. To those traveling from other states to get there, I wish you a safe journey there and a safe journey home ! You guys all kick ass, and i want nothing more this weekend, to be able to share a handshake, a drink, some laughs, and a good smoke with everyone ! Have a good time, and cant wait to see some pics !!! :grouphug:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Should I paint my nails for Saturday?

@ Keith, thanks for the kind words, there will be more meet-ups


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Should I paint my nails for Saturday? _*No*_
> 
> @ Keith, thanks for the kind words, there will be more meet-ups


 _*+1 thanks Keith*_


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What about my nails?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you have Adonis DNA or Tigers Blood?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Do you have Adonis DNA or Tigers Blood?


Really...uke::doh::deadhorse::flypig:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Really...uke::doh::deadhorse::flypig:


You know its mostly an act right? He is going on tour now. Selling out shows.:shock:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I know... It's a shame, he's an idiot.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> I know... It's a shame, he's an idiot.


I heard you were first in line for tickets! :kicknuts:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I heard him today talk about how everyone has "Sheenis envy"...I don't care who you are, THAT is funny right there!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> I know... It's a shame, he's an idiot.


Always liked his brother Emilio better ... "I ain't gonna be no repo man, no way!"


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I heard you were first in line for tickets! :kicknuts:


:gossip::fish::bitchslap:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am pretty sure Dav0 has Tiger's Blood!

I on the other hand am 100% Bieber.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I am pretty sure Dav0 has Tiger's Blood!
> 
> I on the other hand am 100% Bieber.


Are you saying that the Bieb is Asexual and due to his frolicking with himself, a biproduct named Ray was created. :dizzy:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I only hug myself:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Are you saying that the Bieb is Asexual and due to his frolicking with himself, a biproduct named Ray was created. :dizzy:


Ray is Bi?!?!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Is that a freakin mannequin?
Or a blow up doll? 
oke:


Rock31 said:


> I only hug myself:


----------



## kelvin b (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello Gentlemen, 
A little late to the party but we(my wife, my buddy and I) would love to attend the Herf on Sunday. I understand it is by reservation only so no hurt feelings. Your consideration will be greatly appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Ray is Bi?!?!


Only when I smoke cigars.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Only when I smoke cigars.


Poneills Pole?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Only when I smoke cigars.


Well then, I wish Veeral and all of the other herfers good luck this weekend! LOL But seriously Ray, sometimes a cigar is just a cigar! :mullet:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

kelvin b said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> A little late to the party but we(my wife, my buddy and I) would love to attend the Herf on Sunday. I understand it is by reservation only so no hurt feelings. Your consideration will be greatly appreciated. Cheers!


Kelvin on Sunday we do not have reservations, so nothing is guaranteed...we live on the edge like that LOL!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Kelvin on Sunday we do not have reservations, so nothing is guaranteed...we live on the edge like that LOL!


So that means that they could come but may have to fight for a seat?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Fight the Biebster? NEVER!

What I am saying is Sunday is informal, Saturday is the party where we needed to make reservations and close off the guest list due to the capacity of our room being reached.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

10-4


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

9-3!

Zach smells!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Except for those on the list that are posted as tentative, these are our final numbers. Unless we know you from puff (not the occasional 1 post per year), please don't randomly show up and expect to have seating. Saturday will be a very packed house.*

*3/18 Friday 1 pm-onwards*
1. Veeral (batista30) 
2. Ray (Rock31) 
3. Jim (Ptpablo) 5ish
4. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 3ish

*3/19 Saturday 11am-onwards(till 10pm)*
1. Veeral (Batista30) *+1*
2. Ray(Rock31)
3. Jim (Ptpablo)
4. Erich (Evonnida) *+1*
5. Zach (Zfog)
6. Chris (Max_power)
7. Roger (Boston Rog)
8. George (grumpy1328 )
9. Scott (Scottw) 12pm
10. Tony (tonybrooklyn) *TENTATIVE*
11. Jay (jerseyjay) *+1* 2pm
12. Tim (RGRTim) 2pm
13. Dav0 (Dav0) 
14. Jay (JST2007) 3:30pm
15. Chris (ckay) *need CONFIRMATION/TIME*
16. Michael (Eyeimage)

*3/20 Sunday 11am-6pm*
1. Veeral (Batista30) *+1*
2. Ray(Rock31)
3. Jim (Ptpablo)
4. Erich (Evonnida) *+1*
5. Zach (Zfog)
6. Chris (Max_power)
7. Roger (Boston Rog)
8. George (grumpy1328 )
9. Tony (Tonybrooklyn) *TENTATIVE*
10. Bruno (Sirxlaughs) *+1*
11. Dav0(Dav0)

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
301 Route 10 East, Whippany, NJ

*Hotel Recommendations:*
Hyatt Summerfield Whippany/Parsippany - most people are staying here but there are plenty of hotels in the area.

*Please Note:*
-Due to the large number on Saturday, we are reserving the side lounge for this event from 12-5pm. Before and after these hours, the room will be available to the public to join us. During these hours, we will have waitress service for food and drinks. After 5pm, if you wish to order drinks and food, you may do so at the bar (and bring back to the room excluding alcoholic drinks)
-Wine will be the only alcoholic beverage allowed into the room(12-5pm). If you wish to drink any other alcoholic beverage, please use the bar.
- Please do not bring outside food and drinks to JR. (unless you are there early in the morning, then coffee is ok since food/drink service isn't opened yet)
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

I will update this list as necessary.

*Grab Bag:*
If you wish to participate, please bring ONE $10+ cigar to put into the bag. I know many of us like to provide cigars for others when meeting, but this will make it more enjoyable and less stressful.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

kelvin b said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> A little late to the party but we(my wife, my buddy and I) would love to attend the Herf on Sunday. I understand it is by reservation only so no hurt feelings. Your consideration will be greatly appreciated. Cheers!


Kelvin, we appreciate you being interested in our herf for Sunday. As for Sunday, there are no reservations required which is good and bad. The good news is that you're more than welcome to visit JRs on sunday and have a smoke. The not so good news is that we are sitting in the main lounge and therefore, need to be considerate of the customers that also wish to use JRs restaurant and lounge.

Just show up and if seating isn't available with us, you'll still have a fun time smoking at Jrs.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

In less than 48 hours the first cigars of Puff NJ Herf 2011 will be LIT!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aw man, I so wanna get "sick" for my day job on Friday! It's killing me to wait till Saturday!:clock:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Aw man, I so wanna get "sick" for my day job on Friday! It's killing me to wait till Saturday!:clock:


We'll be there late Dav0.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

How many times do I have to tell you Ray, it doesn't count until I get there!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> We'll be there late Dav0.


Unfortunately, the nighttime job cannot be cancelled - it's how I pay for my cigars dude! :gossip:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dude you will have plenty of cigars on Saturday 

Enjoy your night job Friday.

@Erich - you better drive faster then, or leave now!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Dude you will have plenty of cigars on Saturday
> 
> Enjoy your night job Friday.
> 
> @Erich - you better drive faster then, or leave now!


I have another plan, get my manager to take Friday off, then a Looonnggg Lunch at JR's!:evil:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Lunch at JRs MUAHAHA! You will not leave!

And the news gets better 

O man I can't wait!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Lunch at JRs MUAHAHA! You will not leave!
> 
> And the news gets better
> 
> O man I can't wait!


Ray, you're an evil-devious-alien-comdian-bierber fan!

(thinkin' to self) Perhaps if I just leave my jacket in my cube .........


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Leave the light and PC on....and then they will be like "Damn, I must have missed him again"


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Leave the light and PC on....and then they will be like "Damn, I must have missed him again"


Hey, is JR's a wireless hotspot?:nerd:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry dav0, but no


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Sorry dav0, but no


Crap, guess "work from herf" won't work then!:mischief:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Use your phone LOL!

Dav0 we are crashing your evening party.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Use your phone LOL!
> 
> Dav0 we are crashing your evening party.


If only I had a cigar friendly Houlihan's, or any karaoke venue for that matter.

Gotta get V to talk JR's lounge into a karaoke night.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Karaoke party in the parking lot, no problem.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Can't wait till Saturday...
I'm even cleaning out the car so I can enjoy the ride down!

BTW...how are JR's in-store prices compared to their catalog/online pricing?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Can't wait till Saturday...
> I'm even cleaning out the car so I can enjoy the ride down!
> 
> BTW...how are JR's in-store prices compared to their catalog/online pricing?


You'll end up paying sales tax on top of maybe 10-15 bucks more box. But, most of the stuff here has been aging for a while and ready to smoke. Personally, if I'm going to buy JR ultimates or anything of the sort, I'm going to buy it from my store since the most of the boxes have 1-3 years of age on them at least.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> You'll end up paying sales tax on top of maybe 10-15 bucks more box. But, most of the stuff here has been aging for a while and ready to smoke. Personally, if I'm going to buy JR ultimates or anything of the sort, I'm going to buy it from my store since the most of the boxes have 1-3 years of age on them at least.


Is your store a different store than the one we'll be at?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Is your store a different store than the one we'll be at?


JRs does not carry boutique cigars if that's what you're asking. The store at which I pick up most stuff isn't in the area.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> JRs does not carry boutique cigars if that's what you're asking. The store at which I pick up most stuff isn't in the area.


Not really what Im asking.



> if I'm going to buy JR ultimates or anything of the sort, I'm going to buy it from my store since the most of the boxes have 1-3 years of age on them at least


This statement made it sound (to me) like if I were to buy JR Ultimates I would do it from your store, and not this JR.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Not really what Im asking.
> 
> This statement made it sound (to me) like if I were to buy JR Ultimates I would do it from your store, and not this JR.


Ok, gotcha! I just figured you for the boutique stuff. You can get every type of JR cigar at our location(where we're smoking). They also do the mainstream brands(Fuente, ashton, EP Carillo, Rocky Patel, etc)


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Geez V... He meant, If you were to buy your "Aged" JR Ultimates, would you buy them from the Herf store in Whippany or another JR... C'mon man!!:shock::behindsofa:oke::twitch:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Geez V... He meant, If you were to buy your "Aged" JR Ultimates, would you buy them from the Herf store in Whippany or another JR... C'mon man!!:shock::behindsofa:oke::twitch:


Thank You.

Is it that tough to understand?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Thank You.
> 
> Is it that tough to understand?


No. I guess all the damn bombs knocked the sense out of him... eep::mischief::twitch:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes the JR we are going to be at will have what you want!

I have opened boxes from there and the wrappers were yellow LOL!

Almost here BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITCHES!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*3/18 Friday 1 pm-onwards*
1. Veeral (batista30) 
2. Ray (Rock31) 
3. Jim (Ptpablo) 5ish
4. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 5ish

*3/19 Saturday 11am-onwards(till 10pm)*
1. Veeral (Batista30) *+1*
2. Ray(Rock31)
3. Jim (Ptpablo)
4. Erich (Evonnida) *+1*
5. Zach (Zfog)
6. Chris (Max_power)
7. Roger (Boston Rog)
8. George (grumpy1328 )
9. Scott (Scottw) 12pm
10. Tony (tonybrooklyn) *TENTATIVE*
11. Jay (jerseyjay) *+1* 2pm
12. Tim (RGRTim) 2pm
13. Dav0 (Dav0) 
14. Jay (JST2007) 3:30pm
15. Chris (ckay) *need CONFIRMATION/TIME*
16. Michael (Eyeimage)

*3/20 Sunday 11am-6pm*
1. Veeral (Batista30) *+1*
2. Ray(Rock31)
3. Jim (Ptpablo)
4. Erich (Evonnida) *+1*
5. Zach (Zfog)
6. Chris (Max_power)
7. Roger (Boston Rog)
8. George (grumpy1328 )
9. Tony (Tonybrooklyn) *TENTATIVE*
10. Bruno (Sirxlaughs) *+1*
11. Dav0(Dav0)

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
301 Route 10 East, Whippany, NJ

*Hotel Recommendations:*
Hyatt Summerfield Whippany/Parsippany - most people are staying here but there are plenty of hotels in the area.

*Please Note:*
-Due to the large number on Saturday, we are reserving the side lounge for this event from 10:30-5pm. After these hours, the room will be available to the public to join us. During these hours, we will have waitress service for food and drinks. After 5pm, if you wish to order drinks and food, you may do so at the bar (and bring back to the room excluding alcoholic drinks)
-Wine will be the only alcoholic beverage allowed into the room(12-5pm). If you wish to drink any other alcoholic beverage, please use the bar.
- Please do not bring outside food and drinks to JR. (unless you are there early in the morning, then coffee is ok since food/drink service isn't opened yet)
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

I will update this list as necessary.

*Grab Bag:*
If you wish to participate, please bring ONE $10+ cigar to put into the bag. I know many of us like to provide cigars for others when meeting, but this will make it more enjoyable and less stressful.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Only 36 hours before Ray and I kick off the herf!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Did someone say Herf?

Would one of you Massholes be kind enough to bring me an Illusione HL Maduro? I am out LOL.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

24 Hours!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Less than that now!!

O WHAT FUN IT WILL BE.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

This is going to be great just came back from cigar store again today, my wife is going to kill me when she looks at bank account lol.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> This is going to be great just came back from cigar store again today, my wife is going to kill me when she looks at bank account lol.


Close it. ound:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Close it. ound:


Lol she knows i have a problem but i told her i will not quit .


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

We are here for you brother. Misery loves company! haha :kev:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

All this planning is almost over and the party will start!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Are some of you guys bringing pipes?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will have my pipe on Sunday.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Das corn cabber!:dance:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dav0 smokes his cigar out of a corn cob LMAO I can't wait to see this....Dave you may be my favorite person ever! HAHA


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Dav0 smokes his cigar out of a corn cob LMAO I can't wait to see this....Dave you may be my favorite person ever! HAHA


Dude, I only use it at the end! It does look weird though (that's why I keep doin it!)!:heh:

I cannot take it! Time is passing TOO slowly! I need a 36 hour time-jump (is that a tickle in the back of my throat) cough, cough. Ooh, I may have to call out sick tomorrow.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I just know Monday I will be a walking zombie with no voice!

It's almost time gentleman!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*3/18 Friday 1 pm-onwards*
1. Veeral (batista30) 
2. Ray (Rock31) 
3. Jim (Ptpablo) 5ish
4. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 5ish

*3/19 Saturday 11am-onwards(till 10pm)*
1. Veeral (Batista30) *+1*
2. Ray(Rock31)
3. Jim (Ptpablo)
4. Erich (Evonnida) *+1*
5. Zach (Zfog)
6. Chris (Max_power)
7. Roger (Boston Rog)
8. George (grumpy1328 )
9. Scott (Scottw) 12pm
10. Tony (tonybrooklyn) *TENTATIVE*
11. Jay (jerseyjay) *+1* 2pm
12. Tim (RGRTim) 2pm
13. Dav0 (Dav0) 
14. Jay (JST2007) 3:30pm
15. Chris (ckay) *need CONFIRMATION/TIME*
16. Michael (Eyeimage)

*3/20 Sunday 11am-6pm*
1. Veeral (Batista30) *+1*
2. Ray(Rock31)
3. Jim (Ptpablo)
4. Erich (Evonnida) *+1*
5. Zach (Zfog)
6. Chris (Max_power)
7. Roger (Boston Rog)
8. George (grumpy1328 )
9. Tony (Tonybrooklyn) *TENTATIVE*
10. Bruno (Sirxlaughs) *+1*
11. Dav0(Dav0)

Herfing hours are:
Friday 1-11pm
Saturday 11am-10pm
Sunday 11am-6pm

Location JR in Whippany, NJ
301 Route 10 East, Whippany, NJ

*Hotel Recommendations:*
Hyatt Summerfield Whippany/Parsippany - most people are staying here but there are plenty of hotels in the area.

*Please Note:*
-Due to the large number on Saturday, we are reserving the side lounge for this event from 10:30-5pm. After these hours, the room will be available to the public to join us. During these hours, we will have waitress service for food and drinks. After 5pm, if you wish to order drinks and food, you may do so at the bar (and bring back to the room excluding alcoholic drinks)
-Wine will be the only alcoholic beverage allowed into the room(12-5pm). If you wish to drink any other alcoholic beverage, please use the bar.
- Please do not bring outside food and drinks to JR. (unless you are there early in the morning, then coffee is ok since food/drink service isn't opened yet)
- however, you can bring your cigars if you wish without any cutting fees.

I will update this list as necessary.

*Grab Bag:*
If you wish to participate, please bring ONE $10+ cigar to put into the bag. I know many of us like to provide cigars for others when meeting, but this will make it more enjoyable and less stressful.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

In less than 12 hours Ray and I will kick off the HERF of all PUFF HERFS!!!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

And I'm still awake... I'm gonna be a mess driving.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> And I'm still awake... I'm gonna be a mess driving.


Erich, please drive safely. You should take random pictures along the way to include in the Aftermath Post!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

You bet!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn Erich!

Be safe bro.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Damn, no sick day. At my day-job, there are three of us who support the same systems. One had a Vac day schedued, the other sent out the "sick" e-mail at 5:30 this AM! 

I may still take a damn long lunch and meet you guys for an Exclusivo Short!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

First cigar of the herf will be lit in 5 hours!

I will be the first one there O YEA!

LMAO!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Goodbye St. Louis!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*3/18 Friday 1 pm-onwards*
1. Veeral (batista30) 
2. Ray (Rock31) 
3. Jim (Ptpablo) 5ish
4. Tony (tonybrooklyn) 5ish

So where are we meeting never been to that J.R before??????????:decision:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tony, walk into JR, on the right will be a door to the bar, walk through the bar and make another right, you will then be in the Montecristo Lounge, when in there look left for a shiny bald head, that is where we will be!

EDIT: For everyone on Saturday when you walk in, go left, we will be in that lounge on Saturday.

@Tony you may want to bring extra cash so you can stock up on all the Behike Alt's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Got ya Rock Man!:high5::smile:
Be-hike Altsound:ound:ound:ound:ound:You really are a funny guy!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You know I woke up this morning and was like DAMN I forgot a cigar for Tony, good thing I had a Behike Alt on me, I said man I definitely need to give this to Tony.

I got you bro


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

I won't make it till tomorrow morning, but when I get out of work at 6, I'll sit on the deck and have smoke, thinking of the fun you guys are having. 

See you all tomorrow! :banana:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Have a safe trip, and a good time Herfing fellow Puffers. We wish we were coming -"Garage Days" Herfers.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe next time bro 

See you guys soon!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> You know I woke up this morning and was like DAMN I forgot a cigar for Tony, good thing I had a Behike Alt on me, I said man I definitely need to give this to Tony.
> 
> I got you bro


I got something for you too Rock Man!:decision::bounce::high5:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I was scared of that...LOL!

Jim better haul a$$ to JR from work, no excuses!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Everyone keep track of what they smoke this weekend, I want a 3 page list of cigars at the end of the weekend to post!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Hoosier State!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I was hoping there was a miracle and you said:

Hello Garden State


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I wish!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Drive safe bro.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Drive safe bro.


Ray dammit, stop making Erich text while he drives!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi from Ohio!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Safe Travels Erich


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ray and I have officially kicked off the her at jrs! We'll be here till ten!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tie in up some lose ends will be leaving in about an hour see you soon!!!
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

hopefully everyone has safe travels. Us guys from mass are leaving early. I a m leaving my house at 630 in the morn.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Leaving my house at 7 am.
Drive safely!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Who's there?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

See you knuckleheads tomorrow. Gotta pack now.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

We're having a blast over here! Can't wait for you guys to get here. Ill be at jrs tomorrow morning by 1030am


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Checking in from Reading PA!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/286916-nj-herf-march.html

The Herf pictures thread has already been loaded onto puff!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tomorrow will be glorious!

Password to get into lounge:

Biebster


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

We made it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Herftastic day tomorrow!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome Erich


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_On the way up i know everybody loves Oscar Mayer look what i found!!!!!!!




























Okay Okay

Here ya go guys herf pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me










Veeral










Jim










Last but not least everyone's favorite Ray










Had a great time these guys are great BOTL!
Gonna do my best to meet up with the rest of you tomorrow!!!!!!!!!

_


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Hit the road in about an hour and half, looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tony great job on the Oscar Meyer truck.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Live update!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't wait to meet everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Great pics guys, looks like a good time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Tony great job on the Oscar Meyer truck.


Glad you liked it Rock Man gonna try to swing by tomorrow for a couple of hours!arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Just a quick pic from the Harf today...


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Had a great time today and it was nice to meet everyone. Have fun tomorrow and everyone drive safe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Glad you liked it Rock Man gonna try to swing by tomorrow for a couple of hours!arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


 I was waiting for you all day bro!! Sorry I missed you last night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> I was waiting for you all day bro!! Sorry I missed you last night.


I am sorry i missed you as well my brother i just couldn't get away today.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry I missed it guys  Have to keep my priorities in order. School first, cigars second. Looks like everyone had a great time, though!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Day 1 was amazing!!! Round 2 tomorrow!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Great Time so far! Day 3 begins tomorrow at 10:30am at JRS! Load up the pics on the other thread! 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/286916-nj-herf-march-tons-pics.html


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Good time. Thanks for organizing it.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Walking in now.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I miss it already...
:bawling:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Waaaaaaaaaah! I miss you guys too.


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey you Jersey guys...check out the below. Hope you can make it.

Attention all NJ, NY, and PA Botl. The Metropolitan Society, NJ oldest cigar club is holding an open house on Saturday, April 16, 2011 from 1 to 5. Come see our club and relax in our lounge with your favorite smoke. Feel free to BYOB and a friend if you wish. No obligation or cost. Just looking for fellow cigar lovers to enjoy some time at our club. For the address e mail me directly at [email protected]

Tazman


----------

